# Booklist: Books to read before you die



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I found this list!

Okay, if can keep it up, it would be nice to finish this list *kremt* I will cross of books I have read. 
Anyway..:

Books to read before you die:

1. Pre-1700 (0/

1. Oroonoko, Aphra Behn
2. The Princess of Clèves, Comtesse de La Fayette
3. The Pilgrim's Progress, John Bunyan
4. Don Quixote, Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra
5. Gargantua and Pantagruel, Françoise Rabelais
6. The Thousand and One Nights, Anonymous
7. The Golden Ass, Lucius Apuleius
8. Aesop's Fables, Aesopus

2. The 1700's (0/30)

1. The Monk, M.G. Lewis
2. The Mysteries of Udolpho, Ann Radcliffe
3. The Interesting Narrative, Olaudah Equiano
4. The Adventures of Caleb Williams, William Godwin
5. Cecilia, Fanny Burney
6. Confessions, Jean-Jacques Rousseau
7. Evelina, Fanny Burney
8. The Sorrows of Young Werther, Johann Wolfgang von Goethe
9. Humphrey Clinker, Tobias George Smollett
10. The Man of Feeling, Henry Mackenzie
11. A Sentimental Journey, Laurence Sterne
12. Tristram Shandy, Laurence Sterne
13. The Vicar of Wakefield, Oliver Goldsmith
14. The Castle of Otranto, Horace Walpole
15. Émile; or, On Education, Jean-Jacques Rousseau
16. Rasselas, Samuel Johnson
17. Candide, Voltaire
18. Amelia, Henry Fielding
19. Peregrine Pickle, Tobias George Smollett
20. Fanny Hill, John Cleland
21. Tom Jones, Henry Fielding
22. Roderick Random, Tobias George Smollett
23. Clarissa, Samuel Richardson
24. Pamela, Samuel Richardson
25. Joseph Andrews, Henry Fielding
26. A Modest Proposal, Jonathan Swift
27. Gulliver's Travels, Jonathan Swift
28. Moll Flanders, Daniel Defoe
29. Robinson Crusoe, Daniel Defoe
30. A Tale of a Tub, Jonathan Swift

3. The 1800's (4/120)

1. The Awakening, Kate Chopin
2. The Turn of the Screw, Henry James
3. The War of the Worlds, H.G. Wells
4. The Invisible Man, H.G. Wells
5. What Maisie Knew, Henry James
6. Dracula, Bram Stoker
7. Quo Vadis, Henryk Sienkiewicz
8. The Island of Dr. Moreau, H.G. Wells
9. The Time Machine, H.G. Wells
10. Effi Briest, Theodore Fontane
11. Jude the Obscure, Thomas Hardy
12. The Yellow Wallpaper, Charlotte Perkins Gilman
13. Born in Exile, George Gissing
14. Diary of a Nobody, George & Weedon Grossmith
15. The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
16. News from Nowhere, William Morris
17. New Grub Street, George Gissing
18. Tess of the D'Urbervilles, Thomas Hardy
19. The Picture of Dorian Gray, Oscar Wilde
20. The Kreutzer Sonata, Leo Tolstoy
21. Hunger, Knut Hamsun
22. The Master of Ballantrae, Robert Louis Stevenson
23. The Woodlanders, Thomas Hardy
24. She, H. Rider Haggard
25. The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde, Robert Louis Stevenson
26. The Mayor of Casterbridge, Thomas Hardy
27. Kidnapped, Robert Louis Stevenson
28. King Solomon's Mines, H. Rider Haggard
29. Germinal, Émile Zola
30. The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn, Mark Twain
31. Marius the Epicurean, Walter Pater
32. Against the Grain, Joris-Karl Huysmans
33. A Woman's Life, Guy de Maupassant
34. Treasure Island, Robert Louis Stevenson
35. The Portrait of a Lady, Henry James
36. Ben-Hur, Lew Wallace
37. Nana, Émile Zola
38. The Brothers Karamazov, Fyodor Dostoevsky
39. Return of the Native, Thomas Hardy
40. Anna Karenina, Leo Tolstoy
41. Virgin Soil, Ivan Turgenev
42. Daniel Deronda, George Eliot
43. The Hand of Ethelberta, Thomas Hardy
44. Far from the Madding Crowd, Thomas Hardy
45. Around the World in Eighty Days, Jules Verne
46. The Devils, Fyodor Dostoevsky
47. Erewhon, Samuel Butler
48. Middlemarch, George Eliot
49. Through the Looking Glass, and What Alice Found There, Lewis Carroll
50. He Knew He Was Right, Anthony Trollope
51. War and Peace, Leo Tolstoy
52. Phineas Finn, Anthony Trollope
53. The Idiot, Fyodor Dostoevsky
54. The Moonstone, Wilkie Collins
55. Little Women, Louisa May Alcott
56. Thérèse Raquin, Émile Zola
57. The Last Chronicle of Barset, Anthony Trollope
58. Journey to the Centre of the Earth, Jules Verne
59. Crime and Punishment, Fyodor Dostoevsky
60. Alice's Adventures in Wonderland, Lewis Carroll
61. Our Mutual Friend, Charles Dickens
62. Uncle Silas, Sheridan Le Fanu
63. Notes from the Underground, Fyodor Dostoevsky
64. The Water-Babies, Charles Kingsley
65. Les Misérables, Victor Hugo
66. Silas Marner, George Eliot
67. Great Expectations, Charles Dickens
68. On the Eve, Ivan Turgenev
69. Castle Richmond, Anthony Trollope
70. The Mill on the Floss, George Eliot
71. The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
72. The Marble Faun, Nathaniel Hawthorne
73. A Tale of Two Cities, Charles Dickens
74. Adam Bede, George Eliot
75. Madame Bovary, Gustave Flaubert
76. North and South, Elizabeth Gaskell
77. Hard Times, Charles Dickens
78. Walden, Henry David Thoreau
79. Bleak House, Charles Dickens
80. Villette, Charlotte Brontë
81. Cranford, Elizabeth Gaskell
82. Uncle Tom's Cabin; or, Life Among the Lonely, Harriet Beecher Stowe
83. The Blithedale Romance, Nathaniel Hawthorne
84. The House of the Seven Gables, Nathaniel Hawthorne
85. Moby-Dick, Herman Melville
86. The Scarlet Letter, Nathaniel Hawthorne
87. David Copperfield, Charles Dickens
88. Mary Barton, Elizabeth Gaskell
89. The Tenant of Wildfell Hall, Anne Brontë
90. Wuthering Heights, Emily Brontë
91. Agnes Grey, Anne Brontë
92. Jane Eyre, Charlotte Brontë
93. Vanity Fair, William Makepeace Thackeray
94. The Count of Monte-Cristo, Alexandre Dumas
95. The Three Musketeers, Alexandre Dumas
96. The Purloined Letter, Edgar Allan Poe
97. Martin Chuzzlewit, Charles Dickens
98. The Pit and the Pendulum, Edgar Allan Poe
99. Lost Illusions, Honoré de Balzac
100. A Christmas Carol, Charles Dickens
101. Dead Souls, Nikolay Gogol
102. The Fall of the House of Usher, Edgar Allan Poe
103. The Life and Adventures of Nicholas Nickleby, Charles Dickens
104. Oliver Twist, Charles Dickens
105. Le Père Goriot, Honoré de Balzac
106. Eugénie Grandet, Honoré de Balzac
107. Last of the Mohicans, James Fenimore Cooper
108. The Private Memoirs and Confessions of a Justified Sinner, James Hogg
109. The Monastery, Sir Walter Scott
110. Ivanhoe, Sir Walter Scott
111. Frankenstein, Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley
112. Northanger Abbey, Jane Austen
113. Persuasion, Jane Austen
114. Rob Roy, Sir Walter Scott
115. Emma, Jane Austen
116. Mansfield Park, Jane Austen
117. Pride and Prejudice, Jane Austen
118. The Absentee, Maria Edgeworth
119. Sense and Sensibility, Jane Austen
120. Castle Rackrent, Maria Edgeworth

4. The 1900's (1/76)

1. Nineteen Eighty-Four, George Orwell
2. Animal Farm, George Orwell
3. Coming Up for Air, George Orwell
4. The Years, Virginia Woolf
5. Gone With the Wind, Margaret Mitchell 
6. Keep the Aspidistra Flying, George Orwell
7. At the Mountains of Madness, H.P. Lovecraft
8. Burmese Days, George Orwell
9. Tender is the Night, F. Scott Fitzgerald
10. The Waves, Virginia Woolf
11. Her Privates We, Frederic Manning
12. Look Homeward, Angel, Thomas Wolfe
13. Orlando, Virginia Woolf
14. Lady Chatterley's Lover, D.H. Lawrence
15. Remembrance of Things Past, Marcel Proust
16. To The Lighthouse, Virginia Woolf
17. The Plumed Serpent, D.H. Lawrence
18. Mrs. Dalloway, Virginia Woolf
19. The Great Gatsby, F. Scott Fitzgerald
20. The Trial, Franz Kafka
21. The Professor's House, Willa Cather
22. The Garden Party, Katherine Mansfield
23. The Enormous Room, E.E. Cummings
24. Jacob's Room, Virginia Woolf
25. Siddhartha, Herman Hesse
26. The Glimpses of the Moon, Edith Wharton
27. Life and Death of Harriett Frean, May Sinclair
28. Aaron's Rod, D.H. Lawrence
29. Babbitt, Sinclair Lewis
30. Ulysses, James Joyce
31. The Fox, D.H. Lawrence
32. Crome Yellow, Aldous Huxley
33. The Age of Innocence, Edith Wharton
34. Main Street, Sinclair Lewis
35. Women in Love, D.H. Lawrence
36. Night and Day, Virginia Woolf
37. The Shadow Line, Joseph Conrad
38. Summer, Edith Wharton
39. Bunner Sisters, Edith Wharton
40. A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man, James Joyce
41. Under Fire, Henri Barbusse
42. Rashomon, Akutagawa Ryunosuke
43. The Good Soldier, Ford Madox Ford
44. The Voyage Out, Virginia Woolf
45. Of Human Bondage, William Somerset Maugham
46. The Rainbow, D.H. Lawrence
47. The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
48. Tarzan of the Apes, Edgar Rice Burroughs
49. The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists, Robert Tressell
50. Sons and Lovers, D.H. Lawrence
51. Ethan Frome, Edith Wharton
52. Howards End, E.M. Forster
53. Three Lives, Gertrude Stein
54. Martin Eden, Jack London
55. Tono-Bungay, H.G. Wells
56. The Inferno, Henri Barbusse
57. A Room With a View, E.M. Forster
58. The Iron Heel, Jack London
59. The Old Wives' Tale, Arnold Bennett
60. The House on the Borderland, William Hope Hodgson
61. Mother, Maxim Gorky
62. The Secret Agent, Joseph Conrad
63. The Jungle, Upton Sinclair
64. The Forsyte Sage, John Galsworthy
65. The House of Mirth, Edith Wharton
66. Where Angels Fear to Tread, E.M. Forster
67. Nostromo, Joseph Conrad
68. The Golden Bowl, Henry James
69. The Ambassadors, Henry James
70. The Riddle of the Sands, Erskine Childers
71. The Wings of the Dove, Henry James
72. Heart of Darkness, Joseph Conrad
73. The Hound of the Baskervilles, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
74. Kim, Rudyard Kipling
75. Sister Carrie, Theodore Dreiser
76. Lord Jim, Joseph Conrad


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Winter9--

Thanks for posting this--where did you find the list? Who picked the books?

I've read some of them...I wonder how many are on Kindle?

Betsy


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I found it on manybooks.net. Click on special collections  Maybe someone else wanna do the list? I think it is a list of books from the book 1001 books to read before you die, minus the books the listmaker couldn't fin for free..


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

If those are the books I have to read before I die, then it's obvious I'm going to give Duncan MacLeod* a run for his money.  

Mike


* The Highlander


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

jmiked said:


> If those are the books I have to read before I die, then it's obvious I'm going to give Duncan MacLeod* a run for his money.
> 
> Mike
> 
> * The Highlander


Mike, I had to Wiki your reference! I'm not sure how I missed The Highlander--I'll have to add it to my Netflix queue.

As for the list--lots of great books there, but long lists like this tend to make me feel overwhelmed. It's trite but true: so many books, so little time...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm flabbergasted, I have a very high and smug opinion of myself as being well-educated and literate, yet I haven't even heard of about half of these books!  And I have even a dim knowledge (beyond the title) of perhaps 25% of the other half.  As Karen platituded ( a verb I just made up), so many books, so little time.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Karen_McQ said:


> Mike, I had to Wiki your reference! I'm not sure how I missed The Highlander--I'll have to add it to my Netflix queue.


Avoid all the movies except the first one. They are really awful, even the fans don't like them (especially the second one).

I liked the TV series better, at least the first year or two, then they got pretty repetitive, IMHO.

Mike


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I've crossed out the books I've read

Percentages I have read:

Pre-1700: 25%
1700s - 0%
1800s - 15%
1900s - 21%

Total read: 36 out of 234 books: 15%

To be honest, many of these I read a long time ago. I doubt there are many I will read in coming years. There is exactly one I have read on my Kindle: *The Picture of Dorian Gray* by Oscar Wilde.

1. Pre-1700

1. Oroonoko, Aphra Behn
2. The Princess of Clèves, Comtesse de La Fayette
3. The Pilgrim's Progress, John Bunyan
4. Don Quixote, Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra
5. Gargantua and Pantagruel, Françoise Rabelais
6. The Thousand and One Nights, Anonymous
7. The Golden Ass, Lucius Apuleius
8. Aesop's Fables, Aesopus

2. The 1700's

1. The Monk, M.G. Lewis
2. The Mysteries of Udolpho, Ann Radcliffe
3. The Interesting Narrative, Olaudah Equiano
4. The Adventures of Caleb Williams, William Godwin
5. Cecilia, Fanny Burney
6. Confessions, Jean-Jacques Rousseau
7. Evelina, Fanny Burney
8. The Sorrows of Young Werther, Johann Wolfgang von Goethe
9. Humphrey Clinker, Tobias George Smollett
10. The Man of Feeling, Henry Mackenzie
11. A Sentimental Journey, Laurence Sterne
12. Tristram Shandy, Laurence Sterne
13. The Vicar of Wakefield, Oliver Goldsmith
14. The Castle of Otranto, Horace Walpole
15. Émile; or, On Education, Jean-Jacques Rousseau
16. Rasselas, Samuel Johnson
17. Candide, Voltaire
18. Amelia, Henry Fielding
19. Peregrine Pickle, Tobias George Smollett
20. Fanny Hill, John Cleland
21. Tom Jones, Henry Fielding
22. Roderick Random, Tobias George Smollett
23. Clarissa, Samuel Richardson
24. Pamela, Samuel Richardson
25. Joseph Andrews, Henry Fielding
26. A Modest Proposal, Jonathan Swift
27. Gulliver's Travels, Jonathan Swift
28. Moll Flanders, Daniel Defoe
29. Robinson Crusoe, Daniel Defoe
30. A Tale of a Tub, Jonathan Swift

3. The 1800's

1. The Awakening, Kate Chopin
2. The Turn of the Screw, Henry James
3. The War of the Worlds, H.G. Wells
4. The Invisible Man, H.G. Wells
5. What Maisie Knew, Henry James
6. Dracula, Bram Stoker
7. Quo Vadis, Henryk Sienkiewicz
8. The Island of Dr. Moreau, H.G. Wells
9. The Time Machine, H.G. Wells
10. Effi Briest, Theodore Fontane
11. Jude the Obscure, Thomas Hardy
12. The Yellow Wallpaper, Charlotte Perkins Gilman
13. Born in Exile, George Gissing
14. Diary of a Nobody, George & Weedon Grossmith
15. The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
16. News from Nowhere, William Morris
17. New Grub Street, George Gissing
18. Tess of the D'Urbervilles, Thomas Hardy
19. The Picture of Dorian Gray, Oscar Wilde
20. The Kreutzer Sonata, Leo Tolstoy
21. Hunger, Knut Hamsun
22. The Master of Ballantrae, Robert Louis Stevenson
23. The Woodlanders, Thomas Hardy
24. She, H. Rider Haggard
 25. The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde, Robert Louis Stevenson
26. The Mayor of Casterbridge, Thomas Hardy
27. Kidnapped, Robert Louis Stevenson
28. King Solomon's Mines, H. Rider Haggard
29. Germinal, Émile Zola
30. The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn, Mark Twain
31. Marius the Epicurean, Walter Pater
32. Against the Grain, Joris-Karl Huysmans
33. A Woman's Life, Guy de Maupassant
34. Treasure Island, Robert Louis Stevenson
35. The Portrait of a Lady, Henry James
36. Ben-Hur, Lew Wallace
37. Nana, Émile Zola
38. The Brothers Karamazov, Fyodor Dostoevsky
39. Return of the Native, Thomas Hardy
40. Anna Karenina, Leo Tolstoy
41. Virgin Soil, Ivan Turgenev
42. Daniel Deronda, George Eliot
43. The Hand of Ethelberta, Thomas Hardy
44. Far from the Madding Crowd, Thomas Hardy
45. Around the World in Eighty Days, Jules Verne
46. The Devils, Fyodor Dostoevsky
47. Erewhon, Samuel Butler
48. Middlemarch, George Eliot
49. Through the Looking Glass, and What Alice Found There, Lewis Carroll
50. He Knew He Was Right, Anthony Trollope
51. War and Peace, Leo Tolstoy
52. Phineas Finn, Anthony Trollope
53. The Idiot, Fyodor Dostoevsky
54. The Moonstone, Wilkie Collins
55. Little Women, Louisa May Alcott
56. Thérèse Raquin, Émile Zola
57. The Last Chronicle of Barset, Anthony Trollope
58. Journey to the Centre of the Earth, Jules Verne
59. Crime and Punishment, Fyodor Dostoevsky
60. Alice's Adventures in Wonderland, Lewis Carroll
61. Our Mutual Friend, Charles Dickens
62. Uncle Silas, Sheridan Le Fanu
63. Notes from the Underground, Fyodor Dostoevsky
64. The Water-Babies, Charles Kingsley
65. Les Misérables, Victor Hugo
 66. Silas Marner, George Eliot
67. Great Expectations, Charles Dickens
68. On the Eve, Ivan Turgenev
69. Castle Richmond, Anthony Trollope
70. The Mill on the Floss, George Eliot
71. The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
72. The Marble Faun, Nathaniel Hawthorne
73. A Tale of Two Cities, Charles Dickens
74. Adam Bede, George Eliot
75. Madame Bovary, Gustave Flaubert
76. North and South, Elizabeth Gaskell
77. Hard Times, Charles Dickens
78. Walden, Henry David Thoreau
79. Bleak House, Charles Dickens
80. Villette, Charlotte Brontë
81. Cranford, Elizabeth Gaskell
82. Uncle Tom's Cabin; or, Life Among the Lonely, Harriet Beecher Stowe
83. The Blithedale Romance, Nathaniel Hawthorne
84. The House of the Seven Gables, Nathaniel Hawthorne
85. Moby-Dick, Herman Melville
86. The Scarlet Letter, Nathaniel Hawthorne
87. David Copperfield, Charles Dickens
88. Mary Barton, Elizabeth Gaskell
89. The Tenant of Wildfell Hall, Anne Brontë
90. Wuthering Heights, Emily Brontë
91. Agnes Grey, Anne Brontë
92. Jane Eyre, Charlotte Brontë
93. Vanity Fair, William Makepeace Thackeray
94. The Count of Monte-Cristo, Alexandre Dumas
95. The Three Musketeers, Alexandre Dumas
96. The Purloined Letter, Edgar Allan Poe
97. Martin Chuzzlewit, Charles Dickens
98. The Pit and the Pendulum, Edgar Allan Poe
99. Lost Illusions, Honoré de Balzac
100. A Christmas Carol, Charles Dickens
101. Dead Souls, Nikolay Gogol
102. The Fall of the House of Usher, Edgar Allan Poe
103. The Life and Adventures of Nicholas Nickleby, Charles Dickens
104. Oliver Twist, Charles Dickens
105. Le Père Goriot, Honoré de Balzac (read in French)
106. Eugénie Grandet, Honoré de Balzac
107. Last of the Mohicans, James Fenimore Cooper
108. The Private Memoirs and Confessions of a Justified Sinner, James Hogg
109. The Monastery, Sir Walter Scott
110. Ivanhoe, Sir Walter Scott
111. Frankenstein, Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley
112. Northanger Abbey, Jane Austen
113. Persuasion, Jane Austen
114. Rob Roy, Sir Walter Scott
115. Emma, Jane Austen
116. Mansfield Park, Jane Austen
117. Pride and Prejudice, Jane Austen
118. The Absentee, Maria Edgeworth
119. Sense and Sensibility, Jane Austen
120. Castle Rackrent, Maria Edgeworth

4. The 1900's

 1. Nineteen Eighty-Four, George Orwell
2. Animal Farm, George Orwell
3. Coming Up for Air, George Orwell
4. The Years, Virginia Woolf
5. Gone With the Wind, Margaret Mitchell
6. Keep the Aspidistra Flying, George Orwell
7. At the Mountains of Madness, H.P. Lovecraft
8. Burmese Days, George Orwell
 9. Tender is the Night, F. Scott Fitzgerald
10. The Waves, Virginia Woolf
11. Her Privates We, Frederic Manning
12. Look Homeward, Angel, Thomas Wolfe
13. Orlando, Virginia Woolf
14. Lady Chatterley's Lover, D.H. Lawrence
15. Remembrance of Things Past, Marcel Proust
16. To The Lighthouse, Virginia Woolf
17. The Plumed Serpent, D.H. Lawrence
18. Mrs. Dalloway, Virginia Woolf
19. The Great Gatsby, F. Scott Fitzgerald
20. The Trial, Franz Kafka
21. The Professor's House, Willa Cather
22. The Garden Party, Katherine Mansfield
23. The Enormous Room, E.E. Cummings
24. Jacob's Room, Virginia Woolf
25. Siddhartha, Herman Hesse
26. The Glimpses of the Moon, Edith Wharton
27. Life and Death of Harriett Frean, May Sinclair
28. Aaron's Rod, D.H. Lawrence
29. Babbitt, Sinclair Lewis
30. Ulysses, James Joyce
31. The Fox, D.H. Lawrence
32. Crome Yellow, Aldous Huxley
33. The Age of Innocence, Edith Wharton
34. Main Street, Sinclair Lewis
35. Women in Love, D.H. Lawrence
36. Night and Day, Virginia Woolf
37. The Shadow Line, Joseph Conrad
38. Summer, Edith Wharton
39. Bunner Sisters, Edith Wharton
40. A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man, James Joyce
41. Under Fire, Henri Barbusse
42. Rashomon, Akutagawa Ryunosuke
43. The Good Soldier, Ford Madox Ford
44. The Voyage Out, Virginia Woolf
45. Of Human Bondage, William Somerset Maugham
46. The Rainbow, D.H. Lawrence
47. The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
48. Tarzan of the Apes, Edgar Rice Burroughs
49. The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists, Robert Tressell
50. Sons and Lovers, D.H. Lawrence
51. Ethan Frome, Edith Wharton
52. Howards End, E.M. Forster
53. Three Lives, Gertrude Stein
54. Martin Eden, Jack London
55. Tono-Bungay, H.G. Wells
56. The Inferno, Henri Barbusse
57. A Room With a View, E.M. Forster
58. The Iron Heel, Jack London
59. The Old Wives' Tale, Arnold Bennett
60. The House on the Borderland, William Hope Hodgson
61. Mother, Maxim Gorky
62. The Secret Agent, Joseph Conrad
63. The Jungle, Upton Sinclair
64. The Forsyte Sage, John Galsworthy
65. The House of Mirth, Edith Wharton
66. Where Angels Fear to Tread, E.M. Forster
67. Nostromo, Joseph Conrad
68. The Golden Bowl, Henry James
69. The Ambassadors, Henry James
70. The Riddle of the Sands, Erskine Childers
71. The Wings of the Dove, Henry James
72. Heart of Darkness, Joseph Conrad
73. The Hound of the Baskervilles, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
 74. Kim, Rudyard Kipling
75. Sister Carrie, Theodore Dreiser
76. Lord Jim, Joseph Conrad


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

Do I get extra credit because I was forced to read Gargantua and Pantagruel and
Eugenie Grandet in French?   I'm sure that 90% of the ones I read were because
of school assignments.

I love lists like these - I've saved it and will use it to find some future book ideas. I have read
many more books from the 1700 and 1800s than those in the 1900s strangely enough.

I'm enjoying some of the names - Peregrine Pickle, She, Roderick Random,  A Tale of a Tub, and
my personal fave - The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists. In fact I may have to go look that one up!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

1. Pre-1700: 25% completed
2. The 1700's: 17%
3. The 1800's: 18%
4. The 1900's : 7%

I would've thought my coverage of the 1900's would have been better than pre-1900s, but then I guess most of the books I had to read for various courses in school tended to be pre-20th-century.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow! You guys have read a lot! I have work to do   I don't know why I have read so few, I have read some classics, but apparently not these... My Kindle Michelle makes me want to read lots of classics! Halfway through Jane Eyre now. Also reading Dead Souls by Gogol.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

*What a great list. * I use manybooks for most of my public domain books but hadn't seen this. I just looked it up and they're all link to the page where you find the book to download.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hehe you are welcome! Mine too... (as you can see) I will soon have some more to cross off. Reading Jane Eyre now, and I struggle to put it down.. I love lists!!!!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow, I WOULD be dead by the time it took to read all those.      Great list!  Thank you!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm going to start keeping track of this! I guess I'm odd, but this seems like an interesting list to work from.
Books to read before you die:
So far: 
Pre 1700's-25%
1700's- 2%
1800's- 25%
1900's -19%

Total: 54/234, 23%

1. Pre-1700

1. Oroonoko, Aphra Behn
2. The Princess of Clèves, Comtesse de La Fayette
3. The Pilgrim's Progress, John Bunyan
4. Don Quixote, Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra _I love this book! I even have a Don Quixote statue in my "bookroom" at my house. _
5. Gargantua and Pantagruel, Françoise Rabelais
6. The Thousand and One Nights,  Anonymous
7. The Golden Ass, Lucius Apuleius
8. Aesop's Fables, Aesopus

2. The 1700's

1. The Monk, M.G. Lewis
2. The Mysteries of Udolpho, Ann Radcliffe
3. The Interesting Narrative, Olaudah Equiano
4. The Adventures of Caleb Williams, William Godwin
5. Cecilia, Fanny Burney
6. Confessions, Jean-Jacques Rousseau
7. Evelina, Fanny Burney
8. The Sorrows of Young Werther, Johann Wolfgang von Goethe
9. Humphrey Clinker, Tobias George Smollett
10. The Man of Feeling, Henry Mackenzie
11. A Sentimental Journey, Laurence Sterne
12. Tristram Shandy, Laurence Sterne
13. The Vicar of Wakefield, Oliver Goldsmith
14. The Castle of Otranto, Horace Walpole
15. Émile; or, On Education, Jean-Jacques Rousseau
16. Rasselas, Samuel Johnson
17. Candide,  Voltaire
18. Amelia, Henry Fielding
19. Peregrine Pickle, Tobias George Smollett
20.  Fanny Hill , John Cleland _interesting smut literature  _
21. Tom Jones, Henry Fielding
22. Roderick Random, Tobias George Smollett
23. Clarissa, Samuel Richardson
24. Pamela, Samuel Richardson
25. Joseph Andrews, Henry Fielding
26. A Modest Proposal, Jonathan Swift
27. Gulliver's Travels,  Jonathan Swift
28. Moll Flanders,  Daniel Defoe
29. Robinson Crusoe, Daniel Defoe
30. A Tale of a Tub, Jonathan Swift

3. The 1800's

1. The Awakening, Kate Chopin
2. The Turn of the Screw, Henry James
3. The War of the Worlds, H.G. Wells
4. The Invisible Man, H.G. Wells
5. What Maisie Knew, Henry James
6. Dracula, Bram Stoker
7. Quo Vadis,  Henryk Sienkiewicz
8. The Island of Dr. Moreau, H.G. Wells
9. The Time Machine, H.G. Wells
10. Effi Briest, Theodore Fontane
11. Jude the Obscure, Thomas Hardy
12.  The Yellow Wallpaper,  Charlotte Perkins Gilman
13. Born in Exile, George Gissing
14. Diary of a Nobody, George & Weedon Grossmith
15. The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
16. News from Nowhere, William Morris
17. New Grub Street, George Gissing
18. Tess of the D'Urbervilles,  Thomas Hardy
19. The Picture of Dorian Gray,  Oscar Wilde
20. The Kreutzer Sonata, Leo Tolstoy
21. Hunger, Knut Hamsun
22. The Master of Ballantrae, Robert Louis Stevenson
23. The Woodlanders, Thomas Hardy
24. She, H. Rider Haggard
25. The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde, Robert Louis Stevenson
26. The Mayor of Casterbridge, Thomas Hardy
27. Kidnapped, Robert Louis Stevenson
28. King Solomon's Mines, H. Rider Haggard
29. Germinal,  Émile Zola ( _ More intersting smut literature  _ )
30. The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn,  Mark Twain
31. Marius the Epicurean, Walter Pater
32. Against the Grain, Joris-Karl Huysmans
33. A Woman's Life, Guy de Maupassant
34. Treasure Island, Robert Louis Stevenson
35. The Portrait of a Lady, Henry James
36. Ben-Hur, Lew Wallace
37. Nana, Émile Zola
38. The Brothers Karamazov, Fyodor Dostoevsky
39. Return of the Native, Thomas Hardy
40. Anna Karenina, Leo Tolstoy
41. Virgin Soil, Ivan Turgenev
42. Daniel Deronda, George Eliot
43. The Hand of Ethelberta, Thomas Hardy
44. Far from the Madding Crowd, Thomas Hardy
45. Around the World in Eighty Days, Jules Verne
46. The Devils, Fyodor Dostoevsky
47. Erewhon, Samuel Butler
48. Middlemarch, George Eliot
49. Through the Looking Glass, and What Alice Found There, Lewis Carroll
50. He Knew He Was Right, Anthony Trollope
51. War and Peace,  Leo Tolstoy
52. Phineas Finn, Anthony Trollope
53. The Idiot, Fyodor Dostoevsky
54. The Moonstone, Wilkie Collins
55. Little Women,  Louisa May Alcott
56. Thérèse Raquin, Émile Zola
57. The Last Chronicle of Barset, Anthony Trollope
58. Journey to the Centre of the Earth, Jules Verne
59. Crime and Punishment, Fyodor Dostoevsky
60. Alice's Adventures in Wonderland, Lewis Carroll
61. Our Mutual Friend, Charles Dickens
62. Uncle Silas, Sheridan Le Fanu
63. Notes from the Underground, Fyodor Dostoevsky
64. The Water-Babies, Charles Kingsley
65.  Les Misérables, Victor Hugo
66. Silas Marner,  George Eliot
67. Great Expectations, Charles Dickens
68. On the Eve, Ivan Turgenev
69. Castle Richmond, Anthony Trollope
70. The Mill on the Floss,  George Eliot
71. The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
72. The Marble Faun, Nathaniel Hawthorne
73. A Tale of Two Cities, Charles Dickens
74. Adam Bede, George Eliot
75. Madame Bovary, Gustave Flaubert
76. North and South, Elizabeth Gaskell
77. Hard Times, Charles Dickens
78. Walden,  Henry David Thoreau
79. Bleak House, Charles Dickens
80. Villette, Charlotte Brontë
81. Cranford, Elizabeth Gaskell
82. Uncle Tom's Cabin; or, Life Among the Lonely, Harriet Beecher Stowe
83. The Blithedale Romance, Nathaniel Hawthorne
84. The House of the Seven Gables,  Nathaniel Hawthorne
85. Moby-Dick,  Herman Melville
86. The Scarlet Letter,  Nathaniel Hawthorne
87. David Copperfield, Charles Dickens
88. Mary Barton, Elizabeth Gaskell
89. The Tenant of Wildfell Hall, Anne Brontë
90. Wuthering Heights,  Emily Brontë
91. Agnes Grey, Anne Brontë
92. Jane Eyre, Charlotte Brontë
93. Vanity Fair,  William Makepeace Thackeray
94. The Count of Monte-Cristo,  Alexandre Dumas (Another I love  )
95. The Three Musketeers, Alexandre Dumas
96. The Purloined Letter, Edgar Allan Poe
97. Martin Chuzzlewit, Charles Dickens
98. The Pit and the Pendulum, Edgar Allan Poe
99. Lost Illusions, Honoré de Balzac
100. A Christmas Carol, Charles Dickens
101. Dead Souls, Nikolay Gogol
102. The Fall of the House of Usher,  Edgar Allan Poe
103. The Life and Adventures of Nicholas Nickleby, Charles Dickens
104. Oliver Twist, Charles Dickens
105. Le Père Goriot, Honoré de Balzac
106. Eugénie Grandet, Honoré de Balzac
107. Last of the Mohicans, James Fenimore Cooper
108. The Private Memoirs and Confessions of a Justified Sinner, James Hogg
109. The Monastery, Sir Walter Scott
110. Ivanhoe, Sir Walter Scott
111. Frankenstein,  Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley
112. Northanger Abbey, Jane Austen
113. Persuasion, Jane Austen
114. Rob Roy, Sir Walter Scott
115. Emma, Jane Austen
116. Mansfield Park, Jane Austen
117. Pride and Prejudice, Jane Austen
118. The Absentee, Maria Edgeworth
119. Sense and Sensibility, Jane Austen
120. Castle Rackrent, Maria Edgeworth

4. The 1900's

1. Nineteen Eighty-Four,  George Orwell
2. Animal Farm, George Orwell
3. Coming Up for Air, George Orwell
4. The Years, Virginia Woolf
5. Gone With the Wind, Margaret Mitchell
6. Keep the Aspidistra Flying, George Orwell
7. At the Mountains of Madness, H.P. Lovecraft
8. Burmese Days, George Orwell
9. Tender is the Night, F. Scott Fitzgerald
10. The Waves, Virginia Woolf
11. Her Privates We, Frederic Manning
12. Look Homeward, Angel, Thomas Wolfe
13. Orlando,  Virginia Woolf
14. Lady Chatterley's Lover,  D.H. Lawrence
15. Remembrance of Things Past, Marcel Proust
16. To The Lighthouse, Virginia Woolf
17. The Plumed Serpent, D.H. Lawrence
18. Mrs. Dalloway, Virginia Woolf
19. The Great Gatsby,  F. Scott Fitzgerald
20. The Trial, Franz Kafka
21. The Professor's House, Willa Cather
22. The Garden Party, Katherine Mansfield
23. The Enormous Room, E.E. Cummings
24. Jacob's Room, Virginia Woolf
25. Siddhartha, Herman Hesse
26. The Glimpses of the Moon, Edith Wharton
27. Life and Death of Harriett Frean, May Sinclair
28. Aaron's Rod, D.H. Lawrence
29. Babbitt, Sinclair Lewis
30. Ulysses,  James Joyce
31. The Fox, D.H. Lawrence
32. Crome Yellow, Aldous Huxley
33. The Age of Innocence,  Edith Wharton
34. Main Street,  Sinclair Lewis
35. Women in Love, D.H. Lawrence
36. Night and Day, Virginia Woolf
37. The Shadow Line, Joseph Conrad
38. Summer,  Edith Wharton
39. Bunner Sisters, Edith Wharton
40. A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man, James Joyce
41. Under Fire, Henri Barbusse
42. Rashomon, Akutagawa Ryunosuke
43. The Good Soldier, Ford Madox Ford
44. The Voyage Out, Virginia Woolf
45. Of Human Bondage, William Somerset Maugham
46. The Rainbow, D.H. Lawrence
47. The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
48. Tarzan of the Apes, Edgar Rice Burroughs
49. The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists, Robert Tressell
50. Sons and Lovers, D.H. Lawrence
51. Ethan Frome,  Edith Wharton
52. Howards End, E.M. Forster
53. Three Lives, Gertrude Stein
54. Martin Eden, Jack London
55. Tono-Bungay, H.G. Wells
56. The Inferno, Henri Barbusse
57. A Room With a View, E.M. Forster
58. The Iron Heel, Jack London
59. The Old Wives' Tale, Arnold Bennett
60. The House on the Borderland, William Hope Hodgson
61. Mother, Maxim Gorky
62. The Secret Agent, Joseph Conrad
63. The Jungle,  Upton Sinclair
64. The Forsyte Sage, John Galsworthy
65. [a]The House of Mirth, [/a]Edith Wharton
66. Where Angels Fear to Tread, E.M. Forster
67. Nostromo, Joseph Conrad
68. The Golden Bowl, Henry James
69. The Ambassadors, Henry James
70. The Riddle of the Sands, Erskine Childers
71. The Wings of the Dove, Henry James
72. Heart of Darkness,  Joseph Conrad
73. The Hound of the Baskervilles, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
74. Kim, Rudyard Kipling
75. Sister Carrie, Theodore Dreiser
76. Lord Jim,  Joseph Conrad


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

I am definitely heavy on the 1900's - primarily from a personal quest to get through Modern Library's list of top 100 English-written novels of the 20th century.

I've crossed off the ones I've read, although a few were so long ago I'm not sure they should count.

1. Pre-1700

1. Oroonoko, Aphra Behn
2. The Princess of Clèves, Comtesse de La Fayette
3. The Pilgrim's Progress, John Bunyan
4. Don Quixote, Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra
5. Gargantua and Pantagruel, Françoise Rabelais
6. The Thousand and One Nights, Anonymous
7. The Golden Ass, Lucius Apuleius
8. Aesop's Fables, Aesopus (although I am not sure I have read the complete collection)

2. The 1700's

1. The Monk, M.G. Lewis
2. The Mysteries of Udolpho, Ann Radcliffe
3. The Interesting Narrative, Olaudah Equiano
4. The Adventures of Caleb Williams, William Godwin
5. Cecilia, Fanny Burney
6. Confessions, Jean-Jacques Rousseau
7. Evelina, Fanny Burney
8. The Sorrows of Young Werther, Johann Wolfgang von Goethe
9. Humphrey Clinker, Tobias George Smollett
10. The Man of Feeling, Henry Mackenzie
11. A Sentimental Journey, Laurence Sterne
12. Tristram Shandy, Laurence Sterne
13. The Vicar of Wakefield, Oliver Goldsmith
14. The Castle of Otranto, Horace Walpole
15. Émile; or, On Education, Jean-Jacques Rousseau
16. Rasselas, Samuel Johnson
17. Candide, Voltaire
18. Amelia, Henry Fielding
19. Peregrine Pickle, Tobias George Smollett
20. Fanny Hill, John Cleland
21. Tom Jones, Henry Fielding
22. Roderick Random, Tobias George Smollett
23. Clarissa, Samuel Richardson
24. Pamela, Samuel Richardson
25. Joseph Andrews, Henry Fielding
26. A Modest Proposal, Jonathan Swift
27. Gulliver's Travels, Jonathan Swift
28. Moll Flanders, Daniel Defoe
29. Robinson Crusoe, Daniel Defoe 
30. A Tale of a Tub, Jonathan Swift

3. The 1800's

1. The Awakening, Kate Chopin
2. The Turn of the Screw, Henry James
3. The War of the Worlds, H.G. Wells
4. The Invisible Man, H.G. Wells
5. What Maisie Knew, Henry James
6. Dracula, Bram Stoker
7. Quo Vadis, Henryk Sienkiewicz
8. The Island of Dr. Moreau, H.G. Wells
9. The Time Machine, H.G. Wells
10. Effi Briest, Theodore Fontane
11. Jude the Obscure, Thomas Hardy
12. The Yellow Wallpaper, Charlotte Perkins Gilman
13. Born in Exile, George Gissing
14. Diary of a Nobody, George & Weedon Grossmith
15. The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
16. News from Nowhere, William Morris
17. New Grub Street, George Gissing
18. Tess of the D'Urbervilles, Thomas Hardy
19. The Picture of Dorian Gray, Oscar Wilde
20. The Kreutzer Sonata, Leo Tolstoy
21. Hunger, Knut Hamsun
22. The Master of Ballantrae, Robert Louis Stevenson
23. The Woodlanders, Thomas Hardy
24. She, H. Rider Haggard
25. The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde, Robert Louis Stevenson
26. The Mayor of Casterbridge, Thomas Hardy
27. Kidnapped, Robert Louis Stevenson
28. King Solomon's Mines, H. Rider Haggard
29. Germinal, Émile Zola
30. The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn, Mark Twain
31. Marius the Epicurean, Walter Pater
32. Against the Grain, Joris-Karl Huysmans
33. A Woman's Life, Guy de Maupassant
34. Treasure Island, Robert Louis Stevenson
35. The Portrait of a Lady, Henry James
36. Ben-Hur, Lew Wallace
37. Nana, Émile Zola
38. The Brothers Karamazov, Fyodor Dostoevsky
39. Return of the Native, Thomas Hardy
40. Anna Karenina, Leo Tolstoy
41. Virgin Soil, Ivan Turgenev
42. Daniel Deronda, George Eliot
43. The Hand of Ethelberta, Thomas Hardy
44. Far from the Madding Crowd, Thomas Hardy
45. Around the World in Eighty Days, Jules Verne
46. The Devils, Fyodor Dostoevsky
47. Erewhon, Samuel Butler
48. Middlemarch, George Eliot
49. Through the Looking Glass, and What Alice Found There, Lewis Carroll
50. He Knew He Was Right, Anthony Trollope
51. War and Peace, Leo Tolstoy
52. Phineas Finn, Anthony Trollope
53. The Idiot, Fyodor Dostoevsky
54. The Moonstone, Wilkie Collins
55. Little Women, Louisa May Alcott
56. Thérèse Raquin, Émile Zola
57. The Last Chronicle of Barset, Anthony Trollope
58. Journey to the Centre of the Earth, Jules Verne
59. Crime and Punishment, Fyodor Dostoevsky
60. Alice's Adventures in Wonderland, Lewis Carroll
61. Our Mutual Friend, Charles Dickens
62. Uncle Silas, Sheridan Le Fanu
63. Notes from the Underground, Fyodor Dostoevsky
64. The Water-Babies, Charles Kingsley
65. Les Misérables, Victor Hugo
66. Silas Marner, George Eliot
67. Great Expectations, Charles Dickens
68. On the Eve, Ivan Turgenev
69. Castle Richmond, Anthony Trollope
70. The Mill on the Floss, George Eliot
71. The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
72. The Marble Faun, Nathaniel Hawthorne
73. A Tale of Two Cities, Charles Dickens
74. Adam Bede, George Eliot
75. Madame Bovary, Gustave Flaubert
76. North and South, Elizabeth Gaskell
77. Hard Times, Charles Dickens
78. Walden, Henry David Thoreau
79. Bleak House, Charles Dickens
80. Villette, Charlotte Brontë
81. Cranford, Elizabeth Gaskell
82. Uncle Tom's Cabin; or, Life Among the Lonely, Harriet Beecher Stowe
83. The Blithedale Romance, Nathaniel Hawthorne
84. The House of the Seven Gables, Nathaniel Hawthorne
85. Moby-Dick, Herman Melville
86. The Scarlet Letter, Nathaniel Hawthorne
87. David Copperfield, Charles Dickens
88. Mary Barton, Elizabeth Gaskell
89. The Tenant of Wildfell Hall, Anne Brontë
90. Wuthering Heights, Emily Brontë
91. Agnes Grey, Anne Brontë
92. Jane Eyre, Charlotte Brontë
93. Vanity Fair, William Makepeace Thackeray
94. The Count of Monte-Cristo, Alexandre Dumas
95. The Three Musketeers, Alexandre Dumas
96. The Purloined Letter, Edgar Allan Poe
97. Martin Chuzzlewit, Charles Dickens
98. The Pit and the Pendulum, Edgar Allan Poe
99. Lost Illusions, Honoré de Balzac
100. A Christmas Carol, Charles Dickens
101. Dead Souls, Nikolay Gogol
102. The Fall of the House of Usher, Edgar Allan Poe
103. The Life and Adventures of Nicholas Nickleby, Charles Dickens
104. Oliver Twist, Charles Dickens
105. Le Père Goriot, Honoré de Balzac
106. Eugénie Grandet, Honoré de Balzac
107. Last of the Mohicans, James Fenimore Cooper
108. The Private Memoirs and Confessions of a Justified Sinner, James Hogg
109. The Monastery, Sir Walter Scott
110. Ivanhoe, Sir Walter Scott
111. Frankenstein, Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley
112. Northanger Abbey, Jane Austen
113. Persuasion, Jane Austen
114. Rob Roy, Sir Walter Scott
115. Emma, Jane Austen
116. Mansfield Park, Jane Austen
117. Pride and Prejudice, Jane Austen
118. The Absentee, Maria Edgeworth
119. Sense and Sensibility, Jane Austen
120. Castle Rackrent, Maria Edgeworth

4. The 1900's

1. Nineteen Eighty-Four, George Orwell
2. Animal Farm, George Orwell
3. Coming Up for Air, George Orwell
4. The Years, Virginia Woolf
5. Gone With the Wind, Margaret Mitchell
6. Keep the Aspidistra Flying, George Orwell
7. At the Mountains of Madness, H.P. Lovecraft
8. Burmese Days, George Orwell
9. Tender is the Night, F. Scott Fitzgerald
10. The Waves, Virginia Woolf
11. Her Privates We, Frederic Manning
12. Look Homeward, Angel, Thomas Wolfe
13. Orlando, Virginia Woolf
14. Lady Chatterley's Lover, D.H. Lawrence
15. Remembrance of Things Past, Marcel Proust
16. To The Lighthouse, Virginia Woolf
17. The Plumed Serpent, D.H. Lawrence
18. Mrs. Dalloway, Virginia Woolf
19. The Great Gatsby, F. Scott Fitzgerald
20. The Trial, Franz Kafka
21. The Professor's House, Willa Cather
22. The Garden Party, Katherine Mansfield
23. The Enormous Room, E.E. Cummings
24. Jacob's Room, Virginia Woolf
25. Siddhartha, Herman Hesse
26. The Glimpses of the Moon, Edith Wharton
27. Life and Death of Harriett Frean, May Sinclair
28. Aaron's Rod, D.H. Lawrence
29. Babbitt, Sinclair Lewis
30. Ulysses, James Joyce
31. The Fox, D.H. Lawrence
32. Crome Yellow, Aldous Huxley
33. The Age of Innocence, Edith Wharton
34. Main Street, Sinclair Lewis
35. Women in Love, D.H. Lawrence
36. Night and Day, Virginia Woolf
37. The Shadow Line, Joseph Conrad
38. Summer, Edith Wharton
39. Bunner Sisters, Edith Wharton
40. A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man, James Joyce
41. Under Fire, Henri Barbusse
42. Rashomon, Akutagawa Ryunosuke
43. The Good Soldier, Ford Madox Ford
44. The Voyage Out, Virginia Woolf
45. Of Human Bondage, William Somerset Maugham
46. The Rainbow, D.H. Lawrence
47. The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
48. Tarzan of the Apes, Edgar Rice Burroughs
49. The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists, Robert Tressell
50. Sons and Lovers, D.H. Lawrence
51. Ethan Frome, Edith Wharton
52. Howards End, E.M. Forster
53. Three Lives, Gertrude Stein
54. Martin Eden, Jack London
55. Tono-Bungay, H.G. Wells
56. The Inferno, Henri Barbusse
57. A Room With a View, E.M. Forster
58. The Iron Heel, Jack London
59. The Old Wives' Tale, Arnold Bennett
60. The House on the Borderland, William Hope Hodgson
61. Mother, Maxim Gorky
62. The Secret Agent, Joseph Conrad
63. The Jungle, Upton Sinclair
64. The Forsyte Sage, John Galsworthy
65. The House of Mirth, Edith Wharton
66. Where Angels Fear to Tread, E.M. Forster
67. Nostromo, Joseph Conrad
68. The Golden Bowl, Henry James
69. The Ambassadors, Henry James
70. The Riddle of the Sands, Erskine Childers
71. The Wings of the Dove, Henry James
72. Heart of Darkness, Joseph Conrad
73. The Hound of the Baskervilles, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
74. Kim, Rudyard Kipling
75. Sister Carrie, Theodore Dreiser
76. Lord Jim, Joseph Conrad

68 / 234, 29%

I noticed a lot of books missing from 1900's forward, but then I saw the bit about only including books they could find for free and that explained a lot of that.

I'm going to have to check out some of the earlier books. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Okay - My copy of the list.  As others have written, some of these I read so long ago I am not sure if they should count.  There are a few I think I read but I did not mark them as I was not certain.

Books to read before you die:

Read by grouping:
Pre-1700: (2/ 25%
1700s - (3/30) 10%
1800s - (37/120) 30%
1900s - (7/76) 9%

Total read: 49 out of 234 books: 21%

1. Pre-1700

1. Oroonoko, Aphra Behn
2. The Princess of Clèves, Comtesse de La Fayette
3. The Pilgrim's Progress, John Bunyan
4. Don Quixote, Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra _More than once _
5. Gargantua and Pantagruel, Françoise Rabelais
6. The Thousand and One Nights, Anonymous
7. The Golden Ass, Lucius Apuleius
8. Aesop's Fables, Aesopus

2. The 1700's

1. The Monk, M.G. Lewis
2. The Mysteries of Udolpho, Ann Radcliffe
3. The Interesting Narrative, Olaudah Equiano
4. The Adventures of Caleb Williams, William Godwin
5. Cecilia, Fanny Burney
6. Confessions, Jean-Jacques Rousseau
7. Evelina, Fanny Burney
8. The Sorrows of Young Werther, Johann Wolfgang von Goethe
9. Humphrey Clinker, Tobias George Smollett
10. The Man of Feeling, Henry Mackenzie
11. A Sentimental Journey, Laurence Sterne
12. Tristram Shandy, Laurence Sterne
13. The Vicar of Wakefield, Oliver Goldsmith
14. The Castle of Otranto, Horace Walpole
15. Émile; or, On Education, Jean-Jacques Rousseau
16. Rasselas, Samuel Johnson
17. Candide, Voltaire
18. Amelia, Henry Fielding
19. Peregrine Pickle, Tobias George Smollett
20. Fanny Hill, John Cleland
21. Tom Jones, Henry Fielding
22. Roderick Random, Tobias George Smollett
23. Clarissa, Samuel Richardson
24. Pamela, Samuel Richardson
25. Joseph Andrews, Henry Fielding
26. A Modest Proposal, Jonathan Swift
27. Gulliver's Travels, Jonathan Swift _More than once _
28. Moll Flanders, Daniel Defoe
29. Robinson Crusoe, Daniel Defoe _More than once _
30. A Tale of a Tub, Jonathan Swift

3. The 1800's

1. The Awakening, Kate Chopin
2. The Turn of the Screw, Henry James
3. The War of the Worlds, H.G. Wells _More than once _
4. The Invisible Man, H.G. Wells _More than once _
5. What Maisie Knew, Henry James
6. Dracula, Bram Stoker
7. Quo Vadis, Henryk Sienkiewicz
8. The Island of Dr. Moreau, H.G. Wells
9. The Time Machine, H.G. Wells _More than once _
10. Effi Briest, Theodore Fontane
11. Jude the Obscure, Thomas Hardy
12. The Yellow Wallpaper, Charlotte Perkins Gilman
13. Born in Exile, George Gissing
14. Diary of a Nobody, George & Weedon Grossmith
15. The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle _More than once _
16. News from Nowhere, William Morris
17. New Grub Street, George Gissing
18. Tess of the D'Urbervilles, Thomas Hardy
19. The Picture of Dorian Gray, Oscar Wilde
20. The Kreutzer Sonata, Leo Tolstoy
21. Hunger, Knut Hamsun
22. The Master of Ballantrae, Robert Louis Stevenson
23. The Woodlanders, Thomas Hardy
24. She, H. Rider Haggard
25. The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde, Robert Louis Stevenson _More than once _
26. The Mayor of Casterbridge, Thomas Hardy
27. Kidnapped, Robert Louis Stevenson
28. King Solomon's Mines, H. Rider Haggard
29. Germinal, Émile Zola
30. The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn, Mark Twain _More than once _
31. Marius the Epicurean, Walter Pater
32. Against the Grain, Joris-Karl Huysmans
33. A Woman's Life, Guy de Maupassant
34. Treasure Island, Robert Louis Stevenson _More than once _
35. The Portrait of a Lady, Henry James
36. Ben-Hur, Lew Wallace _More than once _
37. Nana, Émile Zola
38. The Brothers Karamazov, Fyodor Dostoevsky
39. Return of the Native, Thomas Hardy
40. Anna Karenina, Leo Tolstoy
41. Virgin Soil, Ivan Turgenev
42. Daniel Deronda, George Eliot
43. The Hand of Ethelberta, Thomas Hardy
44. Far from the Madding Crowd, Thomas Hardy
45. Around the World in Eighty Days, Jules Verne _More than once _
46. The Devils, Fyodor Dostoevsky
47. Erewhon, Samuel Butler
48. Middlemarch, George Eliot
49. Through the Looking Glass, and What Alice Found There, Lewis Carroll _More than once _
50. He Knew He Was Right, Anthony Trollope
51. War and Peace, Leo Tolstoy _I read this book as a freshman in high school. I tried to read slower in order to remember the names. That did not work so I turned the text upside down in an attempt to read slower. The result was I read almost as fast updside-down as right-side up (and I confuse left and right).  If I read again, I will print out a list. _
52. Phineas Finn, Anthony Trollope
53. The Idiot, Fyodor Dostoevsky
54. The Moonstone, Wilkie Collins
55. Little Women, Louisa May Alcott
56. Thérèse Raquin, Émile Zola
57. The Last Chronicle of Barset, Anthony Trollope
58. Journey to the Centre of the Earth, Jules Verne _More than once _
59. Crime and Punishment, Fyodor Dostoevsky
60. Alice's Adventures in Wonderland, Lewis Carroll _More than once _
61. Our Mutual Friend, Charles Dickens
62. Uncle Silas, Sheridan Le Fanu
63. Notes from the Underground, Fyodor Dostoevsky
64. The Water-Babies, Charles Kingsley _More than once _
65. Les Misérables, Victor Hugo
66. Silas Marner, George Eliot
67. Great Expectations, Charles Dickens _More than once _
68. On the Eve, Ivan Turgenev
69. Castle Richmond, Anthony Trollope
70. The Mill on the Floss, George Eliot
71. The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
72. The Marble Faun, Nathaniel Hawthorne
73. A Tale of Two Cities, Charles Dickens _More than once _
74. Adam Bede, George Eliot
75. Madame Bovary, Gustave Flaubert
76. North and South, Elizabeth Gaskell
77. Hard Times, Charles Dickens
78. Walden, Henry David Thoreau
79. Bleak House, Charles Dickens
80. Villette, Charlotte Brontë
81. Cranford, Elizabeth Gaskell
82. Uncle Tom's Cabin; or, Life Among the Lonely, Harriet Beecher Stowe
83. The Blithedale Romance, Nathaniel Hawthorne
84. The House of the Seven Gables, Nathaniel Hawthorne
85. Moby-Dick, Herman Melville _More than once _
86. The Scarlet Letter, Nathaniel Hawthorne
87. David Copperfield, Charles Dickens
88. Mary Barton, Elizabeth Gaskell
89. The Tenant of Wildfell Hall, Anne Brontë
90. Wuthering Heights, Emily Brontë
91. Agnes Grey, Anne Brontë
92. Jane Eyre, Charlotte Brontë
93. Vanity Fair, William Makepeace Thackeray
94. The Count of Monte-Cristo, Alexandre Dumas _More than once _
95. The Three Musketeers, Alexandre Dumas _More than once _
96. The Purloined Letter, Edgar Allan Poe
97. Martin Chuzzlewit, Charles Dickens
98. The Pit and the Pendulum, Edgar Allan Poe _More than once _
99. Lost Illusions, Honoré de Balzac
100. A Christmas Carol, Charles Dickens _More than once _
101. Dead Souls, Nikolay Gogol
102. The Fall of the House of Usher, Edgar Allan Poe
103. The Life and Adventures of Nicholas Nickleby, Charles Dickens
104. Oliver Twist, Charles Dickens
105. Le Père Goriot, Honoré de Balzac
106. Eugénie Grandet, Honoré de Balzac
107. Last of the Mohicans, James Fenimore Cooper
108. The Private Memoirs and Confessions of a Justified Sinner, James Hogg
109. The Monastery, Sir Walter Scott
110. Ivanhoe, Sir Walter Scott
111. Frankenstein, Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley _More than once _
112. Northanger Abbey, Jane Austen
113. Persuasion, Jane Austen
114. Rob Roy, Sir Walter Scott
115. Emma, Jane Austen
116. Mansfield Park, Jane Austen
117. Pride and Prejudice, Jane Austen
118. The Absentee, Maria Edgeworth
119. Sense and Sensibility, Jane Austen
120. Castle Rackrent, Maria Edgeworth

4. The 1900's

1. Nineteen Eighty-Four, George Orwell _More than once _
2. Animal Farm, George Orwell _More than once _
3. Coming Up for Air, George Orwell
4. The Years, Virginia Woolf
5. Gone With the Wind, Margaret Mitchell _More than once _
6. Keep the Aspidistra Flying, George Orwell
7. At the Mountains of Madness, H.P. Lovecraft
8. Burmese Days, George Orwell
9. Tender is the Night, F. Scott Fitzgerald
10. The Waves, Virginia Woolf
11. Her Privates We, Frederic Manning
12. Look Homeward, Angel, Thomas Wolfe
13. Orlando, Virginia Woolf
14. Lady Chatterley's Lover, D.H. Lawrence
15. Remembrance of Things Past, Marcel Proust
16. To The Lighthouse, Virginia Woolf
17. The Plumed Serpent, D.H. Lawrence
18. Mrs. Dalloway, Virginia Woolf
19. The Great Gatsby, F. Scott Fitzgerald
20. The Trial, Franz Kafka
21. The Professor's House, Willa Cather
22. The Garden Party, Katherine Mansfield
23. The Enormous Room, E.E. Cummings
24. Jacob's Room, Virginia Woolf
25. Siddhartha, Herman Hesse
26. The Glimpses of the Moon, Edith Wharton
27. Life and Death of Harriett Frean, May Sinclair
28. Aaron's Rod, D.H. Lawrence
29. Babbitt, Sinclair Lewis
30. Ulysses, James Joyce
31. The Fox, D.H. Lawrence
32. Crome Yellow, Aldous Huxley
33. The Age of Innocence, Edith Wharton
34. Main Street, Sinclair Lewis
35. Women in Love, D.H. Lawrence
36. Night and Day, Virginia Woolf
37. The Shadow Line, Joseph Conrad
38. Summer, Edith Wharton
39. Bunner Sisters, Edith Wharton
40. A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man, James Joyce
41. Under Fire, Henri Barbusse
42. Rashomon, Akutagawa Ryunosuke
43. The Good Soldier, Ford Madox Ford
44. The Voyage Out, Virginia Woolf
45. Of Human Bondage, William Somerset Maugham
46. The Rainbow, D.H. Lawrence
47. The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
48. Tarzan of the Apes, Edgar Rice Burroughs _More than once _
49. The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists, Robert Tressell
50. Sons and Lovers, D.H. Lawrence
51. Ethan Frome, Edith Wharton
52. Howards End, E.M. Forster
53. Three Lives, Gertrude Stein
54. Martin Eden, Jack London
55. Tono-Bungay, H.G. Wells
56. The Inferno, Henri Barbusse
57. A Room With a View, E.M. Forster
58. The Iron Heel, Jack London
59. The Old Wives' Tale, Arnold Bennett
60. The House on the Borderland, William Hope Hodgson
61. Mother, Maxim Gorky
62. The Secret Agent, Joseph Conrad
63. The Jungle, Upton Sinclair
64. The Forsyte Sage, John Galsworthy
65. The House of Mirth, Edith Wharton
66. Where Angels Fear to Tread, E.M. Forster
67. Nostromo, Joseph Conrad
68. The Golden Bowl, Henry James
69. The Ambassadors, Henry James
70. The Riddle of the Sands, Erskine Childers
71. The Wings of the Dove, Henry James
72. Heart of Darkness, Joseph Conrad
73. The Hound of the Baskervilles, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle _More than once _
74. Kim, Rudyard Kipling
75. Sister Carrie, Theodore Dreiser
76. Lord Jim, Joseph Conrad


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

That modern library list sounds interesting. Will it show up if I google it, or is there a site I can go to and find it?


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Red said:


> That modern library list sounds interesting. Will it show up if I google it, or is there a site I can go to and find it?


Yes to both. But here's the link to save you one step:
Modern Library Top 100 Novels

There are two lists there, the Board's list and the Reader's list - I worked off of the Board's list. It took me about 8 years to finish them all, I think, as I was reading other books in between the books from the list. It was a great experience - I discovered a lot of authors that I otherwise probably would never have tried out. Of course, I had to go through a number of books that weren't quite as enjoyable to me personally.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

If the originally posted list is the subset available for free on the Kindle, the entire list that was published in the book can be found at http://1001beforeyoudie.com/



Elmore Hammes said:


> Yes to both. But here's the link to save you one step:
> Modern Library Top 100 Novels
> 
> There are two lists there, the Board's list and the Reader's list...


Thanks for the link to the Modern Library Top 100 Novels. Just less than a third of the novels appear on both the Board's list and the Reader's list:

1. 1984 by George Orwell
2. A CLOCKWORK ORANGE by Anthony Burgess
3. A FAREWELL TO ARMS by Ernest Hemingway
4. A PORTRAIT OF THE ARTIST AS A YOUNG MAN by James Joyce
5. ANIMAL FARM by George Orwell
6. AS I LAY DYING by William Faulkner
7. BRAVE NEW WORLD by Aldous Huxley
8. BRIDESHEAD REVISITED by Evelyn Waugh
9. CATCH-22 by Joseph Heller
10. HEART OF DARKNESS by Joseph Conrad
11. I, CLAUDIUS by Robert Graves
12. INVISIBLE MAN by Ralph Ellison
13. LIGHT IN AUGUST by William Faulkner
14. LOLITA by Vladimir Nabokov
15. LORD OF THE FLIES by William Golding
16. OF HUMAN BONDAGE by W. Somerset Maugham
17. ON THE ROAD by Jack Kerouac
18. SLAUGHTERHOUSE FIVE by Kurt Vonnegut
19. THE CALL OF THE WILD by Jack London
20. THE CATCHER IN THE RYE by J.D. Salinger
21. THE GRAPES OF WRATH by John Steinbeck
22. THE GREAT GATSBY by F. Scott Fitzgerald
23. THE HEART IS A LONELY HUNTER by Carson McCullers
24. THE MAGUS by John Fowles
25. THE MOVIEGOER by Walker Percy
26. THE SHELTERING SKY by Paul Bowles
27. THE SOUND AND THE FURY by William Faulkner
28. THE SUN ALSO RISES by Ernest Hemingway
29. TO THE LIGHTHOUSE by Virginia Woolf
30. TROPIC OF CANCER by Henry Miller
31. ULYSSES by James Joyce
32. UNDER THE VOLCANO by Malcolm Lowry


----------



## DailyLunatic (Aug 4, 2009)

jmiked said:


> Avoid all the movies except the first one. They are really awful, even the fans don't like them (especially the second one).


*"THERE SHOULD HAVE BEEN ONLY *ONE*!"

* - shout heard at many a science fiction convention. 

Sterling
92.5% Pure


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Where's To Kill A Mockingbird? 
And I'm glad Faulkner finally showed up!
How sad I have read only a very small percentage!
Where's Capote?


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Where's To Kill A Mockingbird?
> And I'm glad Faulkner finally showed up!
> How sad I have read only a very small percentage!
> Where's Capote?


The ones you mention are most likely on the full list, but not one the one that the originator was able to find free copies of, due to existing copyright claims.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

It's interesting to note that on the Modern Library Reader's List, the first two books are by Ayn Rand, but on the Board's List, Ayn Rand is conspicuously absent. And when I see a truly wretched work like "Under the Volcano" at #11 on the Board's List, that's all I need to know about the Modern Library Board.


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

It is very interesting to see what books someone puts on a list like this.  Sadly, I have not read very many of the books listed.  What I would like to know is which books (of the ones you have read on these lists) did you love or would highly recommend?  I loved Little Women and Jane Eyre.  Does anyone have any recommendations for me?  I do want to read more "classics", but I would prefer to read more classics that I would truly enjoy.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I enjoyed a little book named The Secret Garden. It's not on the list, but I liked it, and I now read Jane Eyre. You might also try Jane Austen.


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes, I read The Secret Garden to my son when he was a little boy.  I also should have mentioned Pride and Prejudice, it was one of my favorites.  I also have Persuasion on my K in the TBR pile, but I agree with your choices for good reads!


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

I am reading Of Human Bondage (on the first Booklist list) and enjoying it. It is long and
I'm reading it slowly on purpose. I tend to plow through books but this book is worthy
of taking my time. It is about an orphan with a clubfoot; apparently the title comes from
a bad romantic experience but I haven't reached that point in the book yet.

From the second list, I read Brideshead Revisited last spring which I also enjoyed. It is also
memorable because it was the last DTB I read before receiving the Kindle as a gift. I haven't
read a DTB since.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

1. Pre-1700: 0 out 8

1. Oroonoko, Aphra Behn
2. The Princess of Clèves, Comtesse de La Fayette
3. The Pilgrim's Progress, John Bunyan
4. Don Quixote, Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra
5. Gargantua and Pantagruel, Françoise Rabelais
6. The Thousand and One Nights, Anonymous
7. The Golden Ass, Lucius Apuleius
8. Aesop's Fables, Aesopus

2. The 1700's: 4 out of 30

1. The Monk, M.G. Lewis
2. The Mysteries of Udolpho, Ann Radcliffe
3. The Interesting Narrative, Olaudah Equiano
4. The Adventures of Caleb Williams, William Godwin
5. Cecilia, Fanny Burney
6. Confessions, Jean-Jacques Rousseau
7. Evelina, Fanny Burney
8. The Sorrows of Young Werther, Johann Wolfgang von Goethe
9. Humphrey Clinker, Tobias George Smollett
10. The Man of Feeling, Henry Mackenzie
11. A Sentimental Journey, Laurence Sterne
12. Tristram Shandy, Laurence Sterne
13. The Vicar of Wakefield, Oliver Goldsmith
 14. The Castle of Otranto, Horace Walpole
15. Émile; or, On Education, Jean-Jacques Rousseau
16. Rasselas, Samuel Johnson
 17. Candide, Voltaire
18. Amelia, Henry Fielding
19. Peregrine Pickle, Tobias George Smollett
20. Fanny Hill, John Cleland
21. Tom Jones, Henry Fielding
22. Roderick Random, Tobias George Smollett
23. Clarissa, Samuel Richardson
24. Pamela, Samuel Richardson
25. Joseph Andrews, Henry Fielding
26. A Modest Proposal, Jonathan Swift
 27. Gulliver's Travels, Jonathan Swift
28. Moll Flanders, Daniel Defoe
 29. Robinson Crusoe, Daniel Defoe
30. A Tale of a Tub, Jonathan Swift

3. The 1800's: 44 out of 120

 1. The Awakening, Kate Chopin
 2. The Turn of the Screw, Henry James
 3. The War of the Worlds, H.G. Wells
 4. The Invisible Man, H.G. Wells
5. What Maisie Knew, Henry James
 6. Dracula, Bram Stoker
7. Quo Vadis, Henryk Sienkiewicz
 8. The Island of Dr. Moreau, H.G. Wells
 9. The Time Machine, H.G. Wells
10. Effi Briest, Theodore Fontane
 11. Jude the Obscure, Thomas Hardy
 12. The Yellow Wallpaper, Charlotte Perkins Gilman
13. Born in Exile, George Gissing
14. Diary of a Nobody, George & Weedon Grossmith
15. The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
16. News from Nowhere, William Morris
17. New Grub Street, George Gissing
 18. Tess of the D'Urbervilles, Thomas Hardy
 19. The Picture of Dorian Gray, Oscar Wilde
 20. The Kreutzer Sonata, Leo Tolstoy
21. Hunger, Knut Hamsun
22. The Master of Ballantrae, Robert Louis Stevenson
23. The Woodlanders, Thomas Hardy
24. She, H. Rider Haggard
 25. The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde, Robert Louis Stevenson
 26. The Mayor of Casterbridge, Thomas Hardy
27. Kidnapped, Robert Louis Stevenson
28. King Solomon's Mines, H. Rider Haggard
29. Germinal, Émile Zola
 30. The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn, Mark Twain
31. Marius the Epicurean, Walter Pater
32. Against the Grain, Joris-Karl Huysmans
33. A Woman's Life, Guy de Maupassant
 34. Treasure Island, Robert Louis Stevenson
35. The Portrait of a Lady, Henry James
36. Ben-Hur, Lew Wallace
37. Nana, Émile Zola
 38. The Brothers Karamazov, Fyodor Dostoevsky
 39. Return of the Native, Thomas Hardy
 40. Anna Karenina, Leo Tolstoy
41. Virgin Soil, Ivan Turgenev
42. Daniel Deronda, George Eliot
43. The Hand of Ethelberta, Thomas Hardy
 44. Far from the Madding Crowd, Thomas Hardy
45. Around the World in Eighty Days, Jules Verne
46. The Devils, Fyodor Dostoevsky
47. Erewhon, Samuel Butler
48. Middlemarch, George Eliot
49. Through the Looking Glass, and What Alice Found There, Lewis Carroll
50. He Knew He Was Right, Anthony Trollope
51. War and Peace, Leo Tolstoy
52. Phineas Finn, Anthony Trollope
53. The Idiot, Fyodor Dostoevsky
54. The Moonstone, Wilkie Collins
55. Little Women, Louisa May Alcott
 56. Thérèse Raquin, Émile Zola
57. The Last Chronicle of Barset, Anthony Trollope
58. Journey to the Centre of the Earth, Jules Verne
 59. Crime and Punishment, Fyodor Dostoevsky
 60. Alice's Adventures in Wonderland, Lewis Carroll
61. Our Mutual Friend, Charles Dickens
62. Uncle Silas, Sheridan Le Fanu
 63. Notes from the Underground, Fyodor Dostoevsky
64. The Water-Babies, Charles Kingsley
65. Les Misérables, Victor Hugo
66. Silas Marner, George Eliot
 67. Great Expectations, Charles Dickens
68. On the Eve, Ivan Turgenev
69. Castle Richmond, Anthony Trollope
70. The Mill on the Floss, George Eliot
71. The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
72. The Marble Faun, Nathaniel Hawthorne
73. A Tale of Two Cities, Charles Dickens
74. Adam Bede, George Eliot
 75. Madame Bovary, Gustave Flaubert
76. North and South, Elizabeth Gaskell
 77. Hard Times, Charles Dickens
 78. Walden, Henry David Thoreau
79. Bleak House, Charles Dickens
80. Villette, Charlotte Brontë
81. Cranford, Elizabeth Gaskell
82. Uncle Tom's Cabin; or, Life Among the Lonely, Harriet Beecher Stowe
83. The Blithedale Romance, Nathaniel Hawthorne
 84. The House of the Seven Gables, Nathaniel Hawthorne
 85. Moby-Dick, Herman Melville
 86. The Scarlet Letter, Nathaniel Hawthorne
 87. David Copperfield, Charles Dickens
88. Mary Barton, Elizabeth Gaskell
89. The Tenant of Wildfell Hall, Anne Brontë
90. Wuthering Heights, Emily Brontë
91. Agnes Grey, Anne Brontë
92. Jane Eyre, Charlotte Brontë
93. Vanity Fair, William Makepeace Thackeray
94. The Count of Monte-Cristo, Alexandre Dumas
 95. The Three Musketeers, Alexandre Dumas
 96. The Purloined Letter, Edgar Allan Poe
97. Martin Chuzzlewit, Charles Dickens
 98. The Pit and the Pendulum, Edgar Allan Poe
99. Lost Illusions, Honoré de Balzac
 100. A Christmas Carol, Charles Dickens
 101. Dead Souls, Nikolay Gogol
 102. The Fall of the House of Usher, Edgar Allan Poe
103. The Life and Adventures of Nicholas Nickleby, Charles Dickens
 104. Oliver Twist, Charles Dickens
 105. Le Père Goriot, Honoré de Balzac
 106. Eugénie Grandet, Honoré de Balzac
 107. Last of the Mohicans, James Fenimore Cooper
108. The Private Memoirs and Confessions of a Justified Sinner, James Hogg
109. The Monastery, Sir Walter Scott
 110. Ivanhoe, Sir Walter Scott
 111. Frankenstein, Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley
112. Northanger Abbey, Jane Austen
113. Persuasion, Jane Austen
114. Rob Roy, Sir Walter Scott
115. Emma, Jane Austen
116. Mansfield Park, Jane Austen
117. Pride and Prejudice, Jane Austen
118. The Absentee, Maria Edgeworth
119. Sense and Sensibility, Jane Austen
120. Castle Rackrent, Maria Edgeworth

4. The 1900's: 21 out of 76

 1. Nineteen Eighty-Four, George Orwell
 2. Animal Farm, George Orwell
3. Coming Up for Air, George Orwell
4. The Years, Virginia Woolf
5. Gone With the Wind, Margaret Mitchell
6. Keep the Aspidistra Flying, George Orwell
 7. At the Mountains of Madness, H.P. Lovecraft
8. Burmese Days, George Orwell
 9. Tender is the Night, F. Scott Fitzgerald
10. The Waves, Virginia Woolf
11. Her Privates We, Frederic Manning
 12. Look Homeward, Angel, Thomas Wolfe
13. Orlando, Virginia Woolf
14. Lady Chatterley's Lover, D.H. Lawrence
15. Remembrance of Things Past, Marcel Proust
16. To The Lighthouse, Virginia Woolf
17. The Plumed Serpent, D.H. Lawrence
 18. Mrs. Dalloway, Virginia Woolf
 19. The Great Gatsby, F. Scott Fitzgerald
 20. The Trial, Franz Kafka
21. The Professor's House, Willa Cather
22. The Garden Party, Katherine Mansfield
23. The Enormous Room, E.E. Cummings
24. Jacob's Room, Virginia Woolf
 25. Siddhartha, Herman Hesse
26. The Glimpses of the Moon, Edith Wharton
27. Life and Death of Harriett Frean, May Sinclair
28. Aaron's Rod, D.H. Lawrence
 29. Babbitt, Sinclair Lewis
 30. Ulysses, James Joyce
31. The Fox, D.H. Lawrence
32. Crome Yellow, Aldous Huxley
 33. The Age of Innocence, Edith Wharton
34. Main Street, Sinclair Lewis
35. Women in Love, D.H. Lawrence
36. Night and Day, Virginia Woolf
37. The Shadow Line, Joseph Conrad
38. Summer, Edith Wharton
39. Bunner Sisters, Edith Wharton
 40. A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man, James Joyce
41. Under Fire, Henri Barbusse
42. Rashomon, Akutagawa Ryunosuke
43. The Good Soldier, Ford Madox Ford
44. The Voyage Out, Virginia Woolf
 45. Of Human Bondage, William Somerset Maugham
46. The Rainbow, D.H. Lawrence
47. The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
48. Tarzan of the Apes, Edgar Rice Burroughs
49. The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists, Robert Tressell
50. Sons and Lovers, D.H. Lawrence
51. Ethan Frome, Edith Wharton
 52. Howards End, E.M. Forster
53. Three Lives, Gertrude Stein
54. Martin Eden, Jack London
55. Tono-Bungay, H.G. Wells
56. The Inferno, Henri Barbusse
 57. A Room With a View, E.M. Forster
58. The Iron Heel, Jack London
59. The Old Wives' Tale, Arnold Bennett
60. The House on the Borderland, William Hope Hodgson
61. Mother, Maxim Gorky
 62. The Secret Agent, Joseph Conrad
 63. The Jungle, Upton Sinclair
64. The Forsyte Sage, John Galsworthy
65. The House of Mirth, Edith Wharton
66. Where Angels Fear to Tread, E.M. Forster
67. Nostromo, Joseph Conrad
68. The Golden Bowl, Henry James
69. The Ambassadors, Henry James
70. The Riddle of the Sands, Erskine Childers
71. The Wings of the Dove, Henry James
 72. Heart of Darkness, Joseph Conrad
73. The Hound of the Baskervilles, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
74. Kim, Rudyard Kipling
 75. Sister Carrie, Theodore Dreiser
 76. Lord Jim, Joseph Conrad


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K. I'll play. 

1. Pre-1700 3/8 = 37.5%

1. Oroonoko, Aphra Behn
2. The Princess of Clèves, Comtesse de La Fayette
3. The Pilgrim's Progress, John Bunyan
4. Don Quixote, Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra
5. Gargantua and Pantagruel, Françoise Rabelais
6. The Thousand and One Nights, Anonymous
7. The Golden Ass, Lucius Apuleius
 8. Aesop's Fables, Aesopus

2. The 1700's 6/40 = 20%

 1. The Monk, M.G. Lewis
2. The Mysteries of Udolpho, Ann Radcliffe
3. The Interesting Narrative, Olaudah Equiano
4. The Adventures of Caleb Williams, William Godwin
5. Cecilia, Fanny Burney
6. Confessions, Jean-Jacques Rousseau
7. Evelina, Fanny Burney
8. The Sorrows of Young Werther, Johann Wolfgang von Goethe
9. Humphrey Clinker, Tobias George Smollett
10. The Man of Feeling, Henry Mackenzie
11. A Sentimental Journey, Laurence Sterne
12. Tristram Shandy, Laurence Sterne
13. The Vicar of Wakefield, Oliver Goldsmith
14. The Castle of Otranto, Horace Walpole _ haven't read but it's on my Kindle _
15. Émile; or, On Education, Jean-Jacques Rousseau
16. Rasselas, Samuel Johnson
17. Candide, Voltaire
18. Amelia, Henry Fielding _ haven't read, but on my Kindle _
19. Peregrine Pickle, Tobias George Smollett
20. Fanny Hill, John Cleland
21. Tom Jones, Henry Fielding
22. Roderick Random, Tobias George Smollett
23. Clarissa, Samuel Richardson
24. Pamela, Samuel Richardson
25. Joseph Andrews, Henry Fielding
 26. A Modest Proposal, Jonathan Swift
 27. Gulliver's Travels, Jonathan Swift
28. Moll Flanders, Daniel Defoe
29. Robinson Crusoe, Daniel Defoe
30. A Tale of a Tub, Jonathan Swift

3. The 1800's 54/120 = 45%

1. The Awakening, Kate Chopin
2. The Turn of the Screw, Henry James
 3. The War of the Worlds, H.G. Wells
 4. The Invisible Man, H.G. Wells
5. What Maisie Knew, Henry James
 6. Dracula, Bram Stoker
7. Quo Vadis, Henryk Sienkiewicz
 8. The Island of Dr. Moreau, H.G. Wells
 9. The Time Machine, H.G. Wells
10. Effi Briest, Theodore Fontane
11. Jude the Obscure, Thomas Hardy
12. The Yellow Wallpaper, Charlotte Perkins Gilman
13. Born in Exile, George Gissing
14. Diary of a Nobody, George & Weedon Grossmith
 15. The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
16. News from Nowhere, William Morris
17. New Grub Street, George Gissing
18. Tess of the D'Urbervilles, Thomas Hardy
19. The Picture of Dorian Gray, Oscar Wilde
20. The Kreutzer Sonata, Leo Tolstoy
21. Hunger, Knut Hamsun
22. The Master of Ballantrae, Robert Louis Stevenson
23. The Woodlanders, Thomas Hardy
24. She, H. Rider Haggard
25. The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde, Robert Louis Stevenson
 26. The Mayor of Casterbridge, Thomas Hardy
 27. Kidnapped, Robert Louis Stevenson
 28. King Solomon's Mines, H. Rider Haggard
29. Germinal, Émile Zola
30. The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn, Mark Twain
31. Marius the Epicurean, Walter Pater
32. Against the Grain, Joris-Karl Huysmans
33. A Woman's Life, Guy de Maupassant
 34. Treasure Island, Robert Louis Stevenson
35. The Portrait of a Lady, Henry James
36. Ben-Hur, Lew Wallace _ haven't read but on my Kindle_
37. Nana, Émile Zola
 38. The Brothers Karamazov, Fyodor Dostoevsky
39. Return of the Native, Thomas Hardy
40. Anna Karenina, Leo Tolstoy
41. Virgin Soil, Ivan Turgenev
42. Daniel Deronda, George Eliot
43. The Hand of Ethelberta, Thomas Hardy
 44. Far from the Madding Crowd, Thomas Hardy
45. Around the World in Eighty Days, Jules Verne
46. The Devils, Fyodor Dostoevsky
47. Erewhon, Samuel Butler
48. Middlemarch, George Eliot
49. Through the Looking Glass, and What Alice Found There, Lewis Carroll
50. He Knew He Was Right, Anthony Trollope
51. War and Peace, Leo Tolstoy
52. Phineas Finn, Anthony Trollope
53. The Idiot, Fyodor Dostoevsky
 54. The Moonstone, Wilkie Collins
 55. Little Women, Louisa May Alcott
56. Thérèse Raquin, Émile Zola
57. The Last Chronicle of Barset, Anthony Trollope
58. Journey to the Centre of the Earth, Jules Verne
59. Crime and Punishment, Fyodor Dostoevsky
 60. Alice's Adventures in Wonderland, Lewis Carroll
61. Our Mutual Friend, Charles Dickens
62. Uncle Silas, Sheridan Le Fanu
63. Notes from the Underground, Fyodor Dostoevsky
64. The Water-Babies, Charles Kingsley
 65. Les Misérables, Victor Hugo
66. Silas Marner, George Eliot
 67. Great Expectations, Charles Dickens
68. On the Eve, Ivan Turgenev
69. Castle Richmond, Anthony Trollope
70. The Mill on the Floss, George Eliot
 71. The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
72. The Marble Faun, Nathaniel Hawthorne
73. A Tale of Two Cities, Charles Dickens
74. Adam Bede, George Eliot
75. Madame Bovary, Gustave Flaubert
76. North and South, Elizabeth Gaskell
77. Hard Times, Charles Dickens
78. Walden, Henry David Thoreau
79. Bleak House, Charles Dickens
80. Villette, Charlotte Brontë
81. Cranford, Elizabeth Gaskell
82. Uncle Tom's Cabin; or, Life Among the Lonely, Harriet Beecher Stowe
83. The Blithedale Romance, Nathaniel Hawthorne
 84. The House of the Seven Gables, Nathaniel Hawthorne
 85. Moby-Dick, Herman Melville
86. The Scarlet Letter, Nathaniel Hawthorne
87. David Copperfield, Charles Dickens
88. Mary Barton, Elizabeth Gaskell
89. The Tenant of Wildfell Hall, Anne Brontë
 90. Wuthering Heights, Emily Brontë
91. Agnes Grey, Anne Brontë
 92. Jane Eyre, Charlotte Brontë
 93. Vanity Fair, William Makepeace Thackeray
94. The Count of Monte-Cristo, Alexandre Dumas
 95. The Three Musketeers, Alexandre Dumas
 96. The Purloined Letter, Edgar Allan Poe
97. Martin Chuzzlewit, Charles Dickens
 98. The Pit and the Pendulum, Edgar Allan Poe
99. Lost Illusions, Honoré de Balzac
100. A Christmas Carol, Charles Dickens
101. Dead Souls, Nikolay Gogol
102. The Fall of the House of Usher, Edgar Allan Poe
103. The Life and Adventures of Nicholas Nickleby, Charles Dickens
104. Oliver Twist, Charles Dickens
105. Le Père Goriot, Honoré de Balzac
106. Eugénie Grandet, Honoré de Balzac
107. Last of the Mohicans, James Fenimore Cooper
108. The Private Memoirs and Confessions of a Justified Sinner, James Hogg
109. The Monastery, Sir Walter Scott
110. Ivanhoe, Sir Walter Scott
111. Frankenstein, Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley
112. Northanger Abbey, Jane Austen
113. Persuasion, Jane Austen
114. Rob Roy, Sir Walter Scott
115. Emma, Jane Austen
116. Mansfield Park, Jane Austen
 117. Pride and Prejudice, Jane Austen
118. The Absentee, Maria Edgeworth
 119. Sense and Sensibility, Jane Austen
120. Castle Rackrent, Maria Edgeworth

4. The 1900's 11/76 = 14%

1. Nineteen Eighty-Four, George Orwell
 2. Animal Farm, George Orwell
3. Coming Up for Air, George Orwell
4. The Years, Virginia Woolf
5. Gone With the Wind, Margaret Mitchell
6. Keep the Aspidistra Flying, George Orwell
7. At the Mountains of Madness, H.P. Lovecraft
8. Burmese Days, George Orwell
9. Tender is the Night, F. Scott Fitzgerald
10. The Waves, Virginia Woolf
11. Her Privates We, Frederic Manning
12. Look Homeward, Angel, Thomas Wolfe
13. Orlando, Virginia Woolf
14. Lady Chatterley's Lover, D.H. Lawrence
15. Remembrance of Things Past, Marcel Proust
16. To The Lighthouse, Virginia Woolf
17. The Plumed Serpent, D.H. Lawrence
18. Mrs. Dalloway, Virginia Woolf
19. The Great Gatsby, F. Scott Fitzgerald
20. The Trial, Franz Kafka
21. The Professor's House, Willa Cather
22. The Garden Party, Katherine Mansfield
23. The Enormous Room, E.E. Cummings
24. Jacob's Room, Virginia Woolf
25. Siddhartha, Herman Hesse
26. The Glimpses of the Moon, Edith Wharton
27. Life and Death of Harriett Frean, May Sinclair
28. Aaron's Rod, D.H. Lawrence
29. Babbitt, Sinclair Lewis
30. Ulysses, James Joyce
31. The Fox, D.H. Lawrence
32. Crome Yellow, Aldous Huxley
33. The Age of Innocence, Edith Wharton
34. Main Street, Sinclair Lewis
35. Women in Love, D.H. Lawrence
36. Night and Day, Virginia Woolf
37. The Shadow Line, Joseph Conrad
38. Summer, Edith Wharton
39. Bunner Sisters, Edith Wharton
40. A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man, James Joyce
41. Under Fire, Henri Barbusse
42. Rashomon, Akutagawa Ryunosuke
43. The Good Soldier, Ford Madox Ford
44. The Voyage Out, Virginia Woolf
45. Of Human Bondage, William Somerset Maugham
46. The Rainbow, D.H. Lawrence
47. The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
 48. Tarzan of the Apes, Edgar Rice Burroughs
49. The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists, Robert Tressell
 50. Sons and Lovers, D.H. Lawrence
51. Ethan Frome, Edith Wharton
52. Howards End, E.M. Forster
53. Three Lives, Gertrude Stein
54. Martin Eden, Jack London
55. Tono-Bungay, H.G. Wells
56. The Inferno, Henri Barbusse
57. A Room With a View, E.M. Forster
58. The Iron Heel, Jack London
59. The Old Wives' Tale, Arnold Bennett
60. The House on the Borderland, William Hope Hodgson
61. Mother, Maxim Gorky
62. The Secret Agent, Joseph Conrad
63. The Jungle, Upton Sinclair
64. The Forsyte Sage, John Galsworthy
65. The House of Mirth, Edith Wharton
66. Where Angels Fear to Tread, E.M. Forster
67. Nostromo, Joseph Conrad
68. The Golden Bowl, Henry James
69. The Ambassadors, Henry James
70. The Riddle of the Sands, Erskine Childers
71. The Wings of the Dove, Henry James
72. Heart of Darkness, Joseph Conrad
 73. The Hound of the Baskervilles, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
74. Kim, Rudyard Kipling
75. Sister Carrie, Theodore Dreiser
76. Lord Jim, Joseph Conrad


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

As mentioned, I've not even heard of an embarrassingly large percentage of these, but here are my actual "have reads":

1. Pre-1700

1. Oroonoko, Aphra Behn
2. The Princess of Clèves, Comtesse de La Fayette
3. The Pilgrim's Progress, John Bunyan
4. Don Quixote, Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra
5. Gargantua and Pantagruel, Françoise Rabelais
6. The Thousand and One Nights, Anonymous
7. The Golden Ass, Lucius Apuleius
 8. Aesop's Fables, Aesopus

2. The 1700's

1. The Monk, M.G. Lewis
2. The Mysteries of Udolpho, Ann Radcliffe
3. The Interesting Narrative, Olaudah Equiano
4. The Adventures of Caleb Williams, William Godwin
5. Cecilia, Fanny Burney
6. Confessions, Jean-Jacques Rousseau
7. Evelina, Fanny Burney
8. The Sorrows of Young Werther, Johann Wolfgang von Goethe
9. Humphrey Clinker, Tobias George Smollett
10. The Man of Feeling, Henry Mackenzie
11. A Sentimental Journey, Laurence Sterne
12. Tristram Shandy, Laurence Sterne
13. The Vicar of Wakefield, Oliver Goldsmith
14. The Castle of Otranto, Horace Walpole
15. Émile; or, On Education, Jean-Jacques Rousseau
16. Rasselas, Samuel Johnson
 17. Candide, Voltaire *(school requirement)*
18. Amelia, Henry Fielding
19. Peregrine Pickle, Tobias George Smollett
20. Fanny Hill, John Cleland
21. Tom Jones, Henry Fielding
22. Roderick Random, Tobias George Smollett
23. Clarissa, Samuel Richardson
24. Pamela, Samuel Richardson
25. Joseph Andrews, Henry Fielding
 26. A Modest Proposal, Jonathan Swift*(school)*
27. Gulliver's Travels, Jonathan Swift
28. Moll Flanders, Daniel Defoe
29. Robinson Crusoe, Daniel Defoe *(I'm about to read this on my own, but that doesn't count!)*
30. A Tale of a Tub, Jonathan Swift

3. The 1800's

1. The Awakening, Kate Chopin
2. The Turn of the Screw, Henry James
3. The War of the Worlds, H.G. Wells
4. The Invisible Man, H.G. Wells
5. What Maisie Knew, Henry James
 6. Dracula, Bram Stoker
7. Quo Vadis, Henryk Sienkiewicz
8. The Island of Dr. Moreau, H.G. Wells
 9. The Time Machine, H.G. Wells
10. Effi Briest, Theodore Fontane
11. Jude the Obscure, Thomas Hardy
12. The Yellow Wallpaper, Charlotte Perkins Gilman
13. Born in Exile, George Gissing
14. Diary of a Nobody, George & Weedon Grossmith
 15. The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle* (at least half a dozen times!)*
16. News from Nowhere, William Morris
17. New Grub Street, George Gissing
18. Tess of the D'Urbervilles, Thomas Hardy
19. The Picture of Dorian Gray, Oscar Wilde
20. The Kreutzer Sonata, Leo Tolstoy
21. Hunger, Knut Hamsun
22. The Master of Ballantrae, Robert Louis Stevenson
23. The Woodlanders, Thomas Hardy
24. She, H. Rider Haggard
25. The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde, Robert Louis Stevenson
26. The Mayor of Casterbridge, Thomas Hardy
27. Kidnapped, Robert Louis Stevenson
28. King Solomon's Mines, H. Rider Haggard
29. Germinal, Émile Zola
 30. The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn, Mark Twain
31. Marius the Epicurean, Walter Pater
32. Against the Grain, Joris-Karl Huysmans
33. A Woman's Life, Guy de Maupassant
 34. Treasure Island, Robert Louis Stevenson*(read this both in school and on my own)*
35. The Portrait of a Lady, Henry James
36. Ben-Hur, Lew Wallace
37. Nana, Émile Zola
38. The Brothers Karamazov, Fyodor Dostoevsky
39. Return of the Native, Thomas Hardy
40. Anna Karenina, Leo Tolstoy*(school, and one of the most loathed books in my life)*
41. Virgin Soil, Ivan Turgenev
42. Daniel Deronda, George Eliot
43. The Hand of Ethelberta, Thomas Hardy
44. Far from the Madding Crowd, Thomas Hardy
45. Around the World in Eighty Days, Jules Verne
46. The Devils, Fyodor Dostoevsky
47. Erewhon, Samuel Butler
48. Middlemarch, George Eliot
 49. Through the Looking Glass, and What Alice Found There, Lewis Carroll
50. He Knew He Was Right, Anthony Trollope
51. War and Peace, Leo Tolstoy
52. Phineas Finn, Anthony Trollope
53. The Idiot, Fyodor Dostoevsky
54. The Moonstone, Wilkie Collins
55. Little Women, Louisa May Alcott
56. Thérèse Raquin, Émile Zola
57. The Last Chronicle of Barset, Anthony Trollope
58. Journey to the Centre of the Earth, Jules Verne
59. Crime and Punishment, Fyodor Dostoevsky
 60. Alice's Adventures in Wonderland, Lewis Carroll
61. Our Mutual Friend, Charles Dickens
62. Uncle Silas, Sheridan Le Fanu
63. Notes from the Underground, Fyodor Dostoevsky
64. The Water-Babies, Charles Kingsley
65. Les Misérables, Victor Hugo
66. Silas Marner, George Eliot
 67. Great Expectations, Charles Dickens*(school years ago, and tried again recently but abandoned it!)*
68. On the Eve, Ivan Turgenev
69. Castle Richmond, Anthony Trollope
70. The Mill on the Floss, George Eliot
71. The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
72. The Marble Faun, Nathaniel Hawthorne
 73. A Tale of Two Cities, Charles Dickens *(school)*
74. Adam Bede, George Eliot
75. Madame Bovary, Gustave Flaubert
76. North and South, Elizabeth Gaskell
77. Hard Times, Charles Dickens
78. Walden, Henry David Thoreau*(school)*
79. Bleak House, Charles Dickens
80. Villette, Charlotte Brontë
81. Cranford, Elizabeth Gaskell
82. Uncle Tom's Cabin; or, Life Among the Lonely, Harriet Beecher Stowe
83. The Blithedale Romance, Nathaniel Hawthorne
84. The House of the Seven Gables, Nathaniel Hawthorne
85. Moby-Dick, Herman Melville
86. The Scarlet Letter, Nathaniel Hawthorne
87. David Copperfield, Charles Dickens
88. Mary Barton, Elizabeth Gaskell
89. The Tenant of Wildfell Hall, Anne Brontë
90. Wuthering Heights, Emily Brontë
91. Agnes Grey, Anne Brontë
92. Jane Eyre, Charlotte Brontë
93. Vanity Fair, William Makepeace Thackeray
94. The Count of Monte-Cristo, Alexandre Dumas
95. The Three Musketeers, Alexandre Dumas
 96. The Purloined Letter, Edgar Allan Poe
97. Martin Chuzzlewit, Charles Dickens
 98. The Pit and the Pendulum, Edgar Allan Poe
99. Lost Illusions, Honoré de Balzac
100. A Christmas Carol, Charles Dickens
101. Dead Souls, Nikolay Gogol
102. The Fall of the House of Usher, Edgar Allan Poe
103. The Life and Adventures of Nicholas Nickleby, Charles Dickens
104. Oliver Twist, Charles Dickens
105. Le Père Goriot, Honoré de Balzac
106. Eugénie Grandet, Honoré de Balzac
107. Last of the Mohicans, James Fenimore Cooper
108. The Private Memoirs and Confessions of a Justified Sinner, James Hogg
109. The Monastery, Sir Walter Scott
110. Ivanhoe, Sir Walter Scott
 111. Frankenstein, Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley
112. Northanger Abbey, Jane Austen
113. Persuasion, Jane Austen
114. Rob Roy, Sir Walter Scott
115. Emma, Jane Austen
116. Mansfield Park, Jane Austen
117. Pride and Prejudice, Jane Austen
118. The Absentee, Maria Edgeworth
119. Sense and Sensibility, Jane Austen
120. Castle Rackrent, Maria Edgeworth

4. The 1900's

 1. Nineteen Eighty-Four, George Orwell
2. Animal Farm, George Orwell
3. Coming Up for Air, George Orwell
4. The Years, Virginia Woolf
5. Gone With the Wind, Margaret Mitchell
6. Keep the Aspidistra Flying, George Orwell
7. At the Mountains of Madness, H.P. Lovecraft
8. Burmese Days, George Orwell
9. Tender is the Night, F. Scott Fitzgerald
10. The Waves, Virginia Woolf
11. Her Privates We, Frederic Manning
12. Look Homeward, Angel, Thomas Wolfe
13. Orlando, Virginia Woolf
14. Lady Chatterley's Lover, D.H. Lawrence
15. Remembrance of Things Past, Marcel Proust
16. To The Lighthouse, Virginia Woolf
17. The Plumed Serpent, D.H. Lawrence
18. Mrs. Dalloway, Virginia Woolf
19. The Great Gatsby, F. Scott Fitzgerald
20. The Trial, Franz Kafka
21. The Professor's House, Willa Cather
22. The Garden Party, Katherine Mansfield
23. The Enormous Room, E.E. Cummings
24. Jacob's Room, Virginia Woolf
25. Siddhartha, Herman Hesse
26. The Glimpses of the Moon, Edith Wharton
27. Life and Death of Harriett Frean, May Sinclair
28. Aaron's Rod, D.H. Lawrence
29. Babbitt, Sinclair Lewis
30. Ulysses, James Joyce
31. The Fox, D.H. Lawrence
32. Crome Yellow, Aldous Huxley
33. The Age of Innocence, Edith Wharton
34. Main Street, Sinclair Lewis
35. Women in Love, D.H. Lawrence
36. Night and Day, Virginia Woolf
37. The Shadow Line, Joseph Conrad
38. Summer, Edith Wharton
39. Bunner Sisters, Edith Wharton
40. A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man, James Joyce
41. Under Fire, Henri Barbusse
42. Rashomon, Akutagawa Ryunosuke
43. The Good Soldier, Ford Madox Ford
44. The Voyage Out, Virginia Woolf
45. Of Human Bondage, William Somerset Maugham
46. The Rainbow, D.H. Lawrence
47. The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
48. Tarzan of the Apes, Edgar Rice Burroughs
49. The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists, Robert Tressell
50. Sons and Lovers, D.H. Lawrence
51. Ethan Frome, Edith Wharton
52. Howards End, E.M. Forster
53. Three Lives, Gertrude Stein
54. Martin Eden, Jack London
55. Tono-Bungay, H.G. Wells
56. The Inferno, Henri Barbusse
57. A Room With a View, E.M. Forster
58. The Iron Heel, Jack London
59. The Old Wives' Tale, Arnold Bennett
60. The House on the Borderland, William Hope Hodgson
61. Mother, Maxim Gorky
62. The Secret Agent, Joseph Conrad
63. The Jungle, Upton Sinclair
64. The Forsyte Sage, John Galsworthy
65. The House of Mirth, Edith Wharton
66. Where Angels Fear to Tread, E.M. Forster
67. Nostromo, Joseph Conrad
68. The Golden Bowl, Henry James
69. The Ambassadors, Henry James
70. The Riddle of the Sands, Erskine Childers
71. The Wings of the Dove, Henry James
72. Heart of Darkness, Joseph Conrad
 73. The Hound of the Baskervilles, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
74. Kim, Rudyard Kipling
75. Sister Carrie, Theodore Dreiser
76. Lord Jim, Joseph Conrad


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sure there are a few that I have read that I simply cannot remember... I think that I shall give the rest of them a try.... I had already begun Pride and Prejudice today, so I can scratch that one off soon. 

1. Pre-1700

1. Oroonoko, Aphra Behn
2. The Princess of Clèves, Comtesse de La Fayette
3. The Pilgrim's Progress, John Bunyan
4. Don Quixote, Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra
5. Gargantua and Pantagruel, Françoise Rabelais
6. The Thousand and One Nights, Anonymous
7. The Golden Ass, Lucius Apuleius
8. Aesop's Fables, Aesopus

2. The 1700's

1. The Monk, M.G. Lewis
2. The Mysteries of Udolpho, Ann Radcliffe
3. The Interesting Narrative, Olaudah Equiano
4. The Adventures of Caleb Williams, William Godwin
5. Cecilia, Fanny Burney
6. Confessions, Jean-Jacques Rousseau
7. Evelina, Fanny Burney
8. The Sorrows of Young Werther, Johann Wolfgang von Goethe
9. Humphrey Clinker, Tobias George Smollett
10. The Man of Feeling, Henry Mackenzie
11. A Sentimental Journey, Laurence Sterne
12. Tristram Shandy, Laurence Sterne
13. The Vicar of Wakefield, Oliver Goldsmith
14. The Castle of Otranto, Horace Walpole
15. Émile; or, On Education, Jean-Jacques Rousseau
16. Rasselas, Samuel Johnson
17. Candide, Voltaire
18. Amelia, Henry Fielding
19. Peregrine Pickle, Tobias George Smollett
20. Fanny Hill, John Cleland
21. Tom Jones, Henry Fielding
22. Roderick Random, Tobias George Smollett
23. Clarissa, Samuel Richardson
24. Pamela, Samuel Richardson
25. Joseph Andrews, Henry Fielding
26. A Modest Proposal, Jonathan Swift
27. Gulliver's Travels, Jonathan Swift
28. Moll Flanders, Daniel Defoe
29. Robinson Crusoe, Daniel Defoe
30. A Tale of a Tub, Jonathan Swift

3. The 1800's

1. The Awakening, Kate Chopin
2. The Turn of the Screw, Henry James
3. The War of the Worlds, H.G. Wells
4. The Invisible Man, H.G. Wells
5. What Maisie Knew, Henry James
6. Dracula, Bram Stoker
7. Quo Vadis, Henryk Sienkiewicz
8. The Island of Dr. Moreau, H.G. Wells
9. The Time Machine, H.G. Wells
10. Effi Briest, Theodore Fontane
11. Jude the Obscure, Thomas Hardy
12. The Yellow Wallpaper, Charlotte Perkins Gilman
13. Born in Exile, George Gissing
14. Diary of a Nobody, George & Weedon Grossmith
15. The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
16. News from Nowhere, William Morris
17. New Grub Street, George Gissing
18. Tess of the D'Urbervilles, Thomas Hardy
19. The Picture of Dorian Gray, Oscar Wilde
20. The Kreutzer Sonata, Leo Tolstoy
21. Hunger, Knut Hamsun
22. The Master of Ballantrae, Robert Louis Stevenson
23. The Woodlanders, Thomas Hardy
24. She, H. Rider Haggard
25. The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde, Robert Louis Stevenson
26. The Mayor of Casterbridge, Thomas Hardy
27. Kidnapped, Robert Louis Stevenson
28. King Solomon's Mines, H. Rider Haggard
29. Germinal, Émile Zola
30. The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn, Mark Twain
31. Marius the Epicurean, Walter Pater
32. Against the Grain, Joris-Karl Huysmans
33. A Woman's Life, Guy de Maupassant
34. Treasure Island, Robert Louis Stevenson
35. The Portrait of a Lady, Henry James
36. Ben-Hur, Lew Wallace
37. Nana, Émile Zola
38. The Brothers Karamazov, Fyodor Dostoevsky
39. Return of the Native, Thomas Hardy
40. Anna Karenina, Leo Tolstoy
41. Virgin Soil, Ivan Turgenev
42. Daniel Deronda, George Eliot
43. The Hand of Ethelberta, Thomas Hardy
44. Far from the Madding Crowd, Thomas Hardy
45. Around the World in Eighty Days, Jules Verne
46. The Devils, Fyodor Dostoevsky
47. Erewhon, Samuel Butler
48. Middlemarch, George Eliot
49. Through the Looking Glass, and What Alice Found There, Lewis Carroll
50. He Knew He Was Right, Anthony Trollope
51. War and Peace, Leo Tolstoy
52. Phineas Finn, Anthony Trollope
53. The Idiot, Fyodor Dostoevsky
54. The Moonstone, Wilkie Collins
55. Little Women, Louisa May Alcott
56. Thérèse Raquin, Émile Zola
57. The Last Chronicle of Barset, Anthony Trollope
58. Journey to the Centre of the Earth, Jules Verne
59. Crime and Punishment, Fyodor Dostoevsky
60. Alice's Adventures in Wonderland, Lewis Carroll
61. Our Mutual Friend, Charles Dickens
62. Uncle Silas, Sheridan Le Fanu
63. Notes from the Underground, Fyodor Dostoevsky
64. The Water-Babies, Charles Kingsley
65. Les Misérables, Victor Hugo
66. Silas Marner, George Eliot
67. Great Expectations, Charles Dickens
68. On the Eve, Ivan Turgenev
69. Castle Richmond, Anthony Trollope
70. The Mill on the Floss, George Eliot
71. The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
72. The Marble Faun, Nathaniel Hawthorne
73. A Tale of Two Cities, Charles Dickens
74. Adam Bede, George Eliot
75. Madame Bovary, Gustave Flaubert
76. North and South, Elizabeth Gaskell
77. Hard Times, Charles Dickens
78. Walden, Henry David Thoreau
79. Bleak House, Charles Dickens
80. Villette, Charlotte Brontë
81. Cranford, Elizabeth Gaskell
82. Uncle Tom's Cabin; or, Life Among the Lonely, Harriet Beecher Stowe
83. The Blithedale Romance, Nathaniel Hawthorne
84. The House of the Seven Gables, Nathaniel Hawthorne
85. Moby-Dick, Herman Melville
86. The Scarlet Letter, Nathaniel Hawthorne
87. David Copperfield, Charles Dickens
88. Mary Barton, Elizabeth Gaskell
89. The Tenant of Wildfell Hall, Anne Brontë
90. Wuthering Heights, Emily Brontë
91. Agnes Grey, Anne Brontë
92. Jane Eyre, Charlotte Brontë
93. Vanity Fair, William Makepeace Thackeray
94. The Count of Monte-Cristo, Alexandre Dumas
95. The Three Musketeers, Alexandre Dumas
96. The Purloined Letter, Edgar Allan Poe
97. Martin Chuzzlewit, Charles Dickens
98. The Pit and the Pendulum, Edgar Allan Poe
99. Lost Illusions, Honoré de Balzac
100. A Christmas Carol, Charles Dickens
101. Dead Souls, Nikolay Gogol
102. The Fall of the House of Usher, Edgar Allan Poe
103. The Life and Adventures of Nicholas Nickleby, Charles Dickens
104. Oliver Twist, Charles Dickens
105. Le Père Goriot, Honoré de Balzac
106. Eugénie Grandet, Honoré de Balzac
107. Last of the Mohicans, James Fenimore Cooper
108. The Private Memoirs and Confessions of a Justified Sinner, James Hogg
109. The Monastery, Sir Walter Scott
110. Ivanhoe, Sir Walter Scott
111. Frankenstein, Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley
112. Northanger Abbey, Jane Austen
113. Persuasion, Jane Austen
114. Rob Roy, Sir Walter Scott
115. Emma, Jane Austen
116. Mansfield Park, Jane Austen
117. Pride and Prejudice, Jane Austen
118. The Absentee, Maria Edgeworth
119. Sense and Sensibility, Jane Austen
120. Castle Rackrent, Maria Edgeworth

4. The 1900's

1. Nineteen Eighty-Four, George Orwell
2. Animal Farm, George Orwell
3. Coming Up for Air, George Orwell
4. The Years, Virginia Woolf
5. Gone With the Wind, Margaret Mitchell
6. Keep the Aspidistra Flying, George Orwell
7. At the Mountains of Madness, H.P. Lovecraft
8. Burmese Days, George Orwell
9. Tender is the Night, F. Scott Fitzgerald
10. The Waves, Virginia Woolf
11. Her Privates We, Frederic Manning
12. Look Homeward, Angel, Thomas Wolfe
13. Orlando, Virginia Woolf
14. Lady Chatterley's Lover, D.H. Lawrence
15. Remembrance of Things Past, Marcel Proust
16. To The Lighthouse, Virginia Woolf
17. The Plumed Serpent, D.H. Lawrence
18. Mrs. Dalloway, Virginia Woolf
19. The Great Gatsby, F. Scott Fitzgerald
20. The Trial, Franz Kafka
21. The Professor's House, Willa Cather
22. The Garden Party, Katherine Mansfield
23. The Enormous Room, E.E. Cummings
24. Jacob's Room, Virginia Woolf
25. Siddhartha, Herman Hesse
26. The Glimpses of the Moon, Edith Wharton
27. Life and Death of Harriett Frean, May Sinclair
28. Aaron's Rod, D.H. Lawrence
29. Babbitt, Sinclair Lewis
30. Ulysses, James Joyce
31. The Fox, D.H. Lawrence
32. Crome Yellow, Aldous Huxley
33. The Age of Innocence, Edith Wharton
34. Main Street, Sinclair Lewis
35. Women in Love, D.H. Lawrence
36. Night and Day, Virginia Woolf
37. The Shadow Line, Joseph Conrad
38. Summer, Edith Wharton
39. Bunner Sisters, Edith Wharton
40. A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man, James Joyce
41. Under Fire, Henri Barbusse
42. Rashomon, Akutagawa Ryunosuke
43. The Good Soldier, Ford Madox Ford
44. The Voyage Out, Virginia Woolf
45. Of Human Bondage, William Somerset Maugham
46. The Rainbow, D.H. Lawrence
47. The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
48. Tarzan of the Apes, Edgar Rice Burroughs
49. The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists, Robert Tressell
50. Sons and Lovers, D.H. Lawrence
51. Ethan Frome, Edith Wharton
52. Howards End, E.M. Forster
53. Three Lives, Gertrude Stein
54. Martin Eden, Jack London
55. Tono-Bungay, H.G. Wells
56. The Inferno, Henri Barbusse
57. A Room With a View, E.M. Forster
58. The Iron Heel, Jack London
59. The Old Wives' Tale, Arnold Bennett
60. The House on the Borderland, William Hope Hodgson
61. Mother, Maxim Gorky
62. The Secret Agent, Joseph Conrad
63. The Jungle, Upton Sinclair
64. The Forsyte Sage, John Galsworthy
65. The House of Mirth, Edith Wharton
66. Where Angels Fear to Tread, E.M. Forster
67. Nostromo, Joseph Conrad
68. The Golden Bowl, Henry James
69. The Ambassadors, Henry James
70. The Riddle of the Sands, Erskine Childers
71. The Wings of the Dove, Henry James
72. Heart of Darkness, Joseph Conrad
73. The Hound of the Baskervilles, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
74. Kim, Rudyard Kipling
75. Sister Carrie, Theodore Dreiser
76. Lord Jim, Joseph Conrad


----------



## BoomerSoonerOKU (Nov 22, 2009)

Lists are fun! Looks like the 1800's are more heavily read by most people. I would bet mainly because of availability. I've never seen many of these titles in any bookstore.

1. Pre-1700 (1 out of 

1. Oroonoko, Aphra Behn
2. The Princess of Clèves, Comtesse de La Fayette
3. The Pilgrim's Progress, John Bunyan
4. Don Quixote, Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra
5. Gargantua and Pantagruel, Françoise Rabelais
6. The Thousand and One Nights, Anonymous
7. The Golden Ass, Lucius Apuleius
8. Aesop's Fables, Aesopus

2. The 1700's (2 out of 30)

1. The Monk, M.G. Lewis
2. The Mysteries of Udolpho, Ann Radcliffe
3. The Interesting Narrative, Olaudah Equiano
4. The Adventures of Caleb Williams, William Godwin
5. Cecilia, Fanny Burney
6. Confessions, Jean-Jacques Rousseau
7. Evelina, Fanny Burney
8. The Sorrows of Young Werther, Johann Wolfgang von Goethe
9. Humphrey Clinker, Tobias George Smollett
10. The Man of Feeling, Henry Mackenzie
11. A Sentimental Journey, Laurence Sterne
12. Tristram Shandy, Laurence Sterne
13. The Vicar of Wakefield, Oliver Goldsmith
14. The Castle of Otranto, Horace Walpole
15. Émile; or, On Education, Jean-Jacques Rousseau
16. Rasselas, Samuel Johnson
17. Candide, Voltaire
18. Amelia, Henry Fielding
19. Peregrine Pickle, Tobias George Smollett
20. Fanny Hill, John Cleland
21. Tom Jones, Henry Fielding
22. Roderick Random, Tobias George Smollett
23. Clarissa, Samuel Richardson
24. Pamela, Samuel Richardson
25. Joseph Andrews, Henry Fielding
26. A Modest Proposal, Jonathan Swift
27. Gulliver's Travels, Jonathan Swift
28. Moll Flanders, Daniel Defoe
29. Robinson Crusoe, Daniel Defoe
30. A Tale of a Tub, Jonathan Swift

3. The 1800's (24 of 120)

1. The Awakening, Kate Chopin
2. The Turn of the Screw, Henry James
3. The War of the Worlds, H.G. Wells
4. The Invisible Man, H.G. Wells
5. What Maisie Knew, Henry James
6. Dracula, Bram Stoker
7. Quo Vadis, Henryk Sienkiewicz
8. The Island of Dr. Moreau, H.G. Wells
9. The Time Machine, H.G. Wells
10. Effi Briest, Theodore Fontane
11. Jude the Obscure, Thomas Hardy
12. The Yellow Wallpaper, Charlotte Perkins Gilman
13. Born in Exile, George Gissing
14. Diary of a Nobody, George & Weedon Grossmith
15. The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
16. News from Nowhere, William Morris
17. New Grub Street, George Gissing
18. Tess of the D'Urbervilles, Thomas Hardy
19. The Picture of Dorian Gray, Oscar Wilde
20. The Kreutzer Sonata, Leo Tolstoy
21. Hunger, Knut Hamsun
22. The Master of Ballantrae, Robert Louis Stevenson
23. The Woodlanders, Thomas Hardy
24. She, H. Rider Haggard
25. The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde, Robert Louis Stevenson
26. The Mayor of Casterbridge, Thomas Hardy
27. Kidnapped, Robert Louis Stevenson
28. King Solomon's Mines, H. Rider Haggard
29. Germinal, Émile Zola
30. The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn, Mark Twain
31. Marius the Epicurean, Walter Pater
32. Against the Grain, Joris-Karl Huysmans
33. A Woman's Life, Guy de Maupassant
34. Treasure Island, Robert Louis Stevenson
35. The Portrait of a Lady, Henry James
36. Ben-Hur, Lew Wallace
37. Nana, Émile Zola
38. The Brothers Karamazov, Fyodor Dostoevsky
39. Return of the Native, Thomas Hardy
40. Anna Karenina, Leo Tolstoy
41. Virgin Soil, Ivan Turgenev
42. Daniel Deronda, George Eliot
43. The Hand of Ethelberta, Thomas Hardy
44. Far from the Madding Crowd, Thomas Hardy
45. Around the World in Eighty Days, Jules Verne
46. The Devils, Fyodor Dostoevsky
47. Erewhon, Samuel Butler
48. Middlemarch, George Eliot
49. Through the Looking Glass, and What Alice Found There, Lewis Carroll
50. He Knew He Was Right, Anthony Trollope
51. War and Peace, Leo Tolstoy
52. Phineas Finn, Anthony Trollope
53. The Idiot, Fyodor Dostoevsky
54. The Moonstone, Wilkie Collins
55. Little Women, Louisa May Alcott
56. Thérèse Raquin, Émile Zola
57. The Last Chronicle of Barset, Anthony Trollope
58. Journey to the Centre of the Earth, Jules Verne
59. Crime and Punishment, Fyodor Dostoevsky
60. Alice's Adventures in Wonderland, Lewis Carroll
61. Our Mutual Friend, Charles Dickens
62. Uncle Silas, Sheridan Le Fanu
63. Notes from the Underground, Fyodor Dostoevsky
64. The Water-Babies, Charles Kingsley
65. Les Misérables, Victor Hugo
66. Silas Marner, George Eliot
67. Great Expectations, Charles Dickens
68. On the Eve, Ivan Turgenev
69. Castle Richmond, Anthony Trollope
70. The Mill on the Floss, George Eliot
71. The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
72. The Marble Faun, Nathaniel Hawthorne
73. A Tale of Two Cities, Charles Dickens
74. Adam Bede, George Eliot
75. Madame Bovary, Gustave Flaubert
76. North and South, Elizabeth Gaskell
77. Hard Times, Charles Dickens
78. Walden, Henry David Thoreau
79. Bleak House, Charles Dickens
80. Villette, Charlotte Brontë
81. Cranford, Elizabeth Gaskell
82. Uncle Tom's Cabin; or, Life Among the Lonely, Harriet Beecher Stowe
83. The Blithedale Romance, Nathaniel Hawthorne
84. The House of the Seven Gables, Nathaniel Hawthorne
85. Moby-Dick, Herman Melville
86. The Scarlet Letter, Nathaniel Hawthorne
87. David Copperfield, Charles Dickens
88. Mary Barton, Elizabeth Gaskell
89. The Tenant of Wildfell Hall, Anne Brontë
90. Wuthering Heights, Emily Brontë
91. Agnes Grey, Anne Brontë
92. Jane Eyre, Charlotte Brontë
93. Vanity Fair, William Makepeace Thackeray
94. The Count of Monte-Cristo, Alexandre Dumas
95. The Three Musketeers, Alexandre Dumas
96. The Purloined Letter, Edgar Allan Poe
97. Martin Chuzzlewit, Charles Dickens
98. The Pit and the Pendulum, Edgar Allan Poe
99. Lost Illusions, Honoré de Balzac
100. A Christmas Carol, Charles Dickens
101. Dead Souls, Nikolay Gogol
102. The Fall of the House of Usher, Edgar Allan Poe
103. The Life and Adventures of Nicholas Nickleby, Charles Dickens
104. Oliver Twist, Charles Dickens
105. Le Père Goriot, Honoré de Balzac
106. Eugénie Grandet, Honoré de Balzac
107. Last of the Mohicans, James Fenimore Cooper
108. The Private Memoirs and Confessions of a Justified Sinner, James Hogg
109. The Monastery, Sir Walter Scott
110. Ivanhoe, Sir Walter Scott
111. Frankenstein, Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley
112. Northanger Abbey, Jane Austen
113. Persuasion, Jane Austen
114. Rob Roy, Sir Walter Scott
115. Emma, Jane Austen
116. Mansfield Park, Jane Austen
117. Pride and Prejudice, Jane Austen
118. The Absentee, Maria Edgeworth
119. Sense and Sensibility, Jane Austen
120. Castle Rackrent, Maria Edgeworth

4. The 1900's (3 of 76)

1. Nineteen Eighty-Four, George Orwell
2. Animal Farm, George Orwell
3. Coming Up for Air, George Orwell
4. The Years, Virginia Woolf
5. Gone With the Wind, Margaret Mitchell
6. Keep the Aspidistra Flying, George Orwell
7. At the Mountains of Madness, H.P. Lovecraft
8. Burmese Days, George Orwell
9. Tender is the Night, F. Scott Fitzgerald
10. The Waves, Virginia Woolf
11. Her Privates We, Frederic Manning
12. Look Homeward, Angel, Thomas Wolfe
13. Orlando, Virginia Woolf
14. Lady Chatterley's Lover, D.H. Lawrence
15. Remembrance of Things Past, Marcel Proust
16. To The Lighthouse, Virginia Woolf
17. The Plumed Serpent, D.H. Lawrence
18. Mrs. Dalloway, Virginia Woolf
19. The Great Gatsby, F. Scott Fitzgerald
20. The Trial, Franz Kafka
21. The Professor's House, Willa Cather
22. The Garden Party, Katherine Mansfield
23. The Enormous Room, E.E. Cummings
24. Jacob's Room, Virginia Woolf
25. Siddhartha, Herman Hesse
26. The Glimpses of the Moon, Edith Wharton
27. Life and Death of Harriett Frean, May Sinclair
28. Aaron's Rod, D.H. Lawrence
29. Babbitt, Sinclair Lewis
30. Ulysses, James Joyce
31. The Fox, D.H. Lawrence
32. Crome Yellow, Aldous Huxley
33. The Age of Innocence, Edith Wharton
34. Main Street, Sinclair Lewis
35. Women in Love, D.H. Lawrence
36. Night and Day, Virginia Woolf
37. The Shadow Line, Joseph Conrad
38. Summer, Edith Wharton
39. Bunner Sisters, Edith Wharton
40. A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man, James Joyce
41. Under Fire, Henri Barbusse
42. Rashomon, Akutagawa Ryunosuke
43. The Good Soldier, Ford Madox Ford
44. The Voyage Out, Virginia Woolf
45. Of Human Bondage, William Somerset Maugham
46. The Rainbow, D.H. Lawrence
47. The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
48. Tarzan of the Apes, Edgar Rice Burroughs
49. The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists, Robert Tressell
50. Sons and Lovers, D.H. Lawrence
51. Ethan Frome, Edith Wharton
 52. Howards End, E.M. Forster
53. Three Lives, Gertrude Stein
54. Martin Eden, Jack London
55. Tono-Bungay, H.G. Wells
56. The Inferno, Henri Barbusse
57. A Room With a View, E.M. Forster
58. The Iron Heel, Jack London
59. The Old Wives' Tale, Arnold Bennett
60. The House on the Borderland, William Hope Hodgson
61. Mother, Maxim Gorky
62. The Secret Agent, Joseph Conrad
63. The Jungle, Upton Sinclair
64. The Forsyte Sage, John Galsworthy
65. The House of Mirth, Edith Wharton
66. Where Angels Fear to Tread, E.M. Forster
67. Nostromo, Joseph Conrad
68. The Golden Bowl, Henry James
69. The Ambassadors, Henry James
70. The Riddle of the Sands, Erskine Childers
71. The Wings of the Dove, Henry James
72. Heart of Darkness, Joseph Conrad
73. The Hound of the Baskervilles, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
74. Kim, Rudyard Kipling
75. Sister Carrie, Theodore Dreiser
76. Lord Jim, Joseph Conrad


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

chipotle said:


> I am reading Of Human Bondage (on the first Booklist list) and enjoying it. It is long and
> I'm reading it slowly on purpose. I tend to plow through books but this book is worthy
> of taking my time. It is about an orphan with a clubfoot; apparently the title comes from
> a bad romantic experience but I haven't reached that point in the book yet.
> ...


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

There is a group on Goodreads that has a link to the list of 1001 Books to Read Before You Die and it looks like there is quite a bit of overlap with some of the books on this list with that one. If you're interested, here is the address: http://johnandsheena.co.uk/books/?page_id=730

This site has an Excel spreadsheet that lists all of the books (in a format similar to the lists here with the books sorted by century). I have been using this spreadsheet to track my progress; it is very nice since it allows you to input books that you have read and it will calculate the percentage of the list that you have read and based on how many books you have remaining how many books per year you would need to read to finish the list (with different estimates for Western males and females).

It's been a nice tool to get reading suggestions.


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

Wunderkind, thanks so much for that link to the spreadsheet! Yesterday I downloaded the two Fanny Burney and the two Samuel Richardson books from Manybooks to be read this summer and just started reading Fanny Hill (wowza  ). I will then move on to the Henry James and Edith Wharton books I haven't read yet.

Although there are books on the list I'd probably find too grim to read there are also plenty of books on that list that I would really enjoy so I'm going to use the spreadsheet to chart my progress.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Where's To Kill A Mockingbird?
> And I'm glad Faulkner finally showed up!
> How sad I have read only a very small percentage!
> Where's Capote?





Elmore Hammes said:


> The ones you mention are most likely on the full list, but not one the one that the originator was able to find free copies of, due to existing copyright claims.


The full list of the books in the book "1001 Books You Must Read Before You Die" can be found at http://www.1001beforeyoudie.com/ and includes "To Kill a Mocking Bird" and two books by Capote, "In Cold Blood" and "Breakfast at Tiffany's".

The Modern Library list at http://www.randomhouse.com/modernlibrary/100bestnovels.html includes "TO KILL A MOCKINGBIRD" on the Reader's list but not on the Board's list. Capote is not on either list but those are much shorter lists.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

chipotle said:


> Wunderkind, thanks so much for that link to the spreadsheet! Yesterday I downloaded the two Fanny Burney and the two Samuel Richardson books from Manybooks to be read this summer and just started reading Fanny Hill (wowza ). I will then move on to the Henry James and Edith Wharton books I haven't read yet.
> 
> Although there are books on the list I'd probably find too grim to read there are also plenty of books on that list that I would really enjoy so I'm going to use the spreadsheet to chart my progress.


You're very welcome! It is kinda fun to update and see the (minimal) progress I've made and it does have some good ideas for reads.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

And I'm putting ratings next to the books I've read, out of 5.

1. Pre-1700

1. Oroonoko, Aphra Behn
2. The Princess of Clèves, Comtesse de La Fayette
3. The Pilgrim's Progress, John Bunyan
_4. Don Quixote, Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra_ on my Kindle, waiting
5. Gargantua and Pantagruel, Françoise Rabelais
6. The Thousand and One Nights, Anonymous (3/5)
7. The Golden Ass, Lucius Apuleius
8. Aesop's Fables, Aesopus

2. The 1700's

_1. The Monk, M.G. Lewis_ on my Kindle
_2. The Mysteries of Udolpho, Ann Radcliffe_ on my Kindle
3. The Interesting Narrative, Olaudah Equiano
4. The Adventures of Caleb Williams, William Godwin
5. Cecilia, Fanny Burney
6. Confessions, Jean-Jacques Rousseau
7. Evelina, Fanny Burney
8. The Sorrows of Young Werther, Johann Wolfgang von Goethe (3/5)
9. Humphrey Clinker, Tobias George Smollett
10. The Man of Feeling, Henry Mackenzie
11. A Sentimental Journey, Laurence Sterne
12. Tristram Shandy, Laurence Sterne
_13. The Vicar of Wakefield, Oliver Goldsmith_ on my Kindle
14. The Castle of Otranto, Horace Walpole
15. Émile; or, On Education, Jean-Jacques Rousseau
16. Rasselas, Samuel Johnson
17. Candide, Voltaire
18. Amelia, Henry Fielding
19. Peregrine Pickle, Tobias George Smollett
20. Fanny Hill, John Cleland
_21. Tom Jones, Henry Fielding_ on my Kindle
22. Roderick Random, Tobias George Smollett
23. Clarissa, Samuel Richardson
24. Pamela, Samuel Richardson
25. Joseph Andrews, Henry Fielding
26. A Modest Proposal, Jonathan Swift
27. Gulliver's Travels, Jonathan Swift
28. Moll Flanders, Daniel Defoe
29. Robinson Crusoe, Daniel Defoe (3/5)
30. A Tale of a Tub, Jonathan Swift

3. The 1800's

1. The Awakening, Kate Chopin
2. The Turn of the Screw, Henry James (4/5)
3. The War of the Worlds, H.G. Wells (4/5)
4. The Invisible Man, H.G. Wells (5/5)
5. What Maisie Knew, Henry James
6. Dracula, Bram Stoker (5/5)
7. Quo Vadis, Henryk Sienkiewicz
8. The Island of Dr. Moreau, H.G. Wells (4/5)
9. The Time Machine, H.G. Wells
10. Effi Briest, Theodore Fontane
11. Jude the Obscure, Thomas Hardy
12. The Yellow Wallpaper, Charlotte Perkins Gilman (this is a short story -5/5)
13. Born in Exile, George Gissing
14. Diary of a Nobody, George & Weedon Grossmith
15. The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle (5/5)
16. News from Nowhere, William Morris
17. New Grub Street, George Gissing
18. Tess of the D'Urbervilles, Thomas Hardy (4/5 if you've got the patience for it!)
19. The Picture of Dorian Gray, Oscar Wilde (3/5)
20. The Kreutzer Sonata, Leo Tolstoy
21. Hunger, Knut Hamsun
_22. The Master of Ballantrae, Robert Louis Stevenson_ on my Kindle
23. The Woodlanders, Thomas Hardy
24. She, H. Rider Haggard
25. The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde, Robert Louis Stevenson (4/5)
26. The Mayor of Casterbridge, Thomas Hardy
27. Kidnapped, Robert Louis Stevenson
28. King Solomon's Mines, H. Rider Haggard
29. Germinal, Émile Zola
30. The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn, Mark Twain (I read this in Russian as a kid! 5/5))
31. Marius the Epicurean, Walter Pater
32. Against the Grain, Joris-Karl Huysmans
33. A Woman's Life, Guy de Maupassant
34. Treasure Island, Robert Louis Stevenson (4/5)
35. The Portrait of a Lady, Henry James (4/5)
36. Ben-Hur, Lew Wallace
37. Nana, Émile Zola
38. The Brothers Karamazov, Fyodor Dostoevsky
39. Return of the Native, Thomas Hardy
40. Anna Karenina, Leo Tolstoy (5/5)
41. Virgin Soil, Ivan Turgenev
_42. Daniel Deronda, George Eliot_ on my Kindle
43. The Hand of Ethelberta, Thomas Hardy
44. Far from the Madding Crowd, Thomas Hardy
45. Around the World in Eighty Days, Jules Verne
46. The Devils, Fyodor Dostoevsky
47. Erewhon, Samuel Butler
_48. Middlemarch, George Eliot_ on my Kindle
49. Through the Looking Glass, and What Alice Found There, Lewis Carroll (4/5)
50. He Knew He Was Right, Anthony Trollope
_51. War and Peace, Leo Tolstoy_ on my Kindle
52. Phineas Finn, Anthony Trollope
53. The Idiot, Fyodor Dostoevsky
54. The Moonstone, Wilkie Collins (5/5)
55. Little Women, Louisa May Alcott
56. Thérèse Raquin, Émile Zola
57. The Last Chronicle of Barset, Anthony Trollope
_58. Journey to the Centre of the Earth, Jules Verne_ on my Kindle
59. Crime and Punishment, Fyodor Dostoevsky (5/5)
60. Alice's Adventures in Wonderland, Lewis Carroll
61. Our Mutual Friend, Charles Dickens
62. Uncle Silas, Sheridan Le Fanu
63. Notes from the Underground, Fyodor Dostoevsky
64. The Water-Babies, Charles Kingsley
_65. Les Misérables, Victor Hugo_ on my Kindle
_66. Silas Marner, George Eliot_ on my Kindle
67. Great Expectations, Charles Dickens
68. On the Eve, Ivan Turgenev
69. Castle Richmond, Anthony Trollope
70. The Mill on the Floss, George Eliot
71. The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins (5/5)
72. The Marble Faun, Nathaniel Hawthorne
73. A Tale of Two Cities, Charles Dickens
74. Adam Bede, George Eliot
75. Madame Bovary, Gustave Flaubert
76. North and South, Elizabeth Gaskell
77. Hard Times, Charles Dickens
78. Walden, Henry David Thoreau
79. Bleak House, Charles Dickens
80. Villette, Charlotte Brontë
81. Cranford, Elizabeth Gaskell
82. Uncle Tom's Cabin; or, Life Among the Lonely, Harriet Beecher Stowe
83. The Blithedale Romance, Nathaniel Hawthorne
84. The House of the Seven Gables, Nathaniel Hawthorne (5/5)
_85. Moby-Dick, Herman Melville_ on my Kindle
86. The Scarlet Letter, Nathaniel Hawthorne (4/5)
87. David Copperfield, Charles Dickens
88. Mary Barton, Elizabeth Gaskell
89. The Tenant of Wildfell Hall, Anne Brontë
90. Wuthering Heights, Emily Brontë (5/5)
91. Agnes Grey, Anne Brontë
92. Jane Eyre, Charlotte Brontë (5/5)
_93. Vanity Fair, William Makepeace Thackeray_ on my Kindle
94. The Count of Monte-Cristo, Alexandre Dumas (5/5)
95. The Three Musketeers, Alexandre Dumas (5/5)
96. The Purloined Letter, Edgar Allan Poe
97. Martin Chuzzlewit, Charles Dickens
98. The Pit and the Pendulum, Edgar Allan Poe
99. Lost Illusions, Honoré de Balzac
100. A Christmas Carol, Charles Dickens
101. Dead Souls, Nikolay Gogol
102. The Fall of the House of Usher, Edgar Allan Poe
103. The Life and Adventures of Nicholas Nickleby, Charles Dickens
104. Oliver Twist, Charles Dickens (4/5)
105. Le Père Goriot, Honoré de Balzac
106. Eugénie Grandet, Honoré de Balzac
107. Last of the Mohicans, James Fenimore Cooper
108. The Private Memoirs and Confessions of a Justified Sinner, James Hogg
109. The Monastery, Sir Walter Scott
110. Ivanhoe, Sir Walter Scott (3/5)
111. Frankenstein, Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley (4/5)
112. Northanger Abbey, Jane Austen (3/5)
113. Persuasion, Jane Austen (4/5)
114. Rob Roy, Sir Walter Scott
115. Emma, Jane Austen (5/5)
116. Mansfield Park, Jane Austen (5/5)
117. Pride and Prejudice, Jane Austen (5/5)
118. The Absentee, Maria Edgeworth
119. Sense and Sensibility, Jane Austen (5/5)
120. Castle Rackrent, Maria Edgeworth

4. The 1900's

1. Nineteen Eighty-Four, George Orwell
2. Animal Farm, George Orwell
3. Coming Up for Air, George Orwell
4. The Years, Virginia Woolf
_5. Gone With the Wind, Margaret Mitchell_ on my Kindle
6. Keep the Aspidistra Flying, George Orwell
7. At the Mountains of Madness, H.P. Lovecraft
8. Burmese Days, George Orwell
9. Tender is the Night, F. Scott Fitzgerald (4/5)
10. The Waves, Virginia Woolf
11. Her Privates We, Frederic Manning
12. Look Homeward, Angel, Thomas Wolfe
13. Orlando, Virginia Woolf
14. Lady Chatterley's Lover, D.H. Lawrence (4/5)
15. Remembrance of Things Past, Marcel Proust
16. To The Lighthouse, Virginia Woolf
17. The Plumed Serpent, D.H. Lawrence
18. Mrs. Dalloway, Virginia Woolf (4/5)
19. The Great Gatsby, F. Scott Fitzgerald (5/5)
20. The Trial, Franz Kafka
21. The Professor's House, Willa Cather
22. The Garden Party, Katherine Mansfield
23. The Enormous Room, E.E. Cummings
24. Jacob's Room, Virginia Woolf
25. Siddhartha, Herman Hesse
26. The Glimpses of the Moon, Edith Wharton (5/5)
27. Life and Death of Harriett Frean, May Sinclair
28. Aaron's Rod, D.H. Lawrence
29. Babbitt, Sinclair Lewis
30. Ulysses, James Joyce
31. The Fox, D.H. Lawrence
32. Crome Yellow, Aldous Huxley
33. The Age of Innocence, Edith Wharton (5/5)
34. Main Street, Sinclair Lewis
35. Women in Love, D.H. Lawrence
36. Night and Day, Virginia Woolf
37. The Shadow Line, Joseph Conrad
38. Summer, Edith Wharton (3/5)
39. Bunner Sisters, Edith Wharton
40. A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man, James Joyce
41. Under Fire, Henri Barbusse
42. Rashomon, Akutagawa Ryunosuke
43. The Good Soldier, Ford Madox Ford
44. The Voyage Out, Virginia Woolf
_45. Of Human Bondage, William Somerset Maugham_ on my Kindle
46. The Rainbow, D.H. Lawrence
47. The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
48. Tarzan of the Apes, Edgar Rice Burroughs
49. The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists, Robert Tressell
50. Sons and Lovers, D.H. Lawrence (3/5)
51. Ethan Frome, Edith Wharton (4/5)
52. Howards End, E.M. Forster (5/5)
53. Three Lives, Gertrude Stein
54. Martin Eden, Jack London
55. Tono-Bungay, H.G. Wells
56. The Inferno, Henri Barbusse
57. A Room With a View, E.M. Forster (5/5)
58. The Iron Heel, Jack London
59. The Old Wives' Tale, Arnold Bennett
60. The House on the Borderland, William Hope Hodgson
61. Mother, Maxim Gorky
_62. The Secret Agent, Joseph Conrad_ on my Kindle
63. The Jungle, Upton Sinclair
_64. The Forsyte Sage, John Galsworthy_ on my Kindle
65. The House of Mirth, Edith Wharton (5/5)
66. Where Angels Fear to Tread, E.M. Forster (3/5)
67. Nostromo, Joseph Conrad
68. The Golden Bowl, Henry James
69. The Ambassadors, Henry James
70. The Riddle of the Sands, Erskine Childers
_71. The Wings of the Dove, Henry James_ on my Kindle
72. Heart of Darkness, Joseph Conrad (4/5)
73. The Hound of the Baskervilles, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle (5/5)
74. Kim, Rudyard Kipling
75. Sister Carrie, Theodore Dreiser
76. Lord Jim, Joseph Conrad


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Maxx said:


> It is very interesting to see what books someone puts on a list like this. Sadly, I have not read very many of the books listed. What I would like to know is which books (of the ones you have read on these lists) did you love or would highly recommend? I loved Little Women and Jane Eyre. Does anyone have any recommendations for me? I do want to read more "classics", but I would prefer to read more classics that I would truly enjoy.


If you liked Charlotte's "Jane Eyre" than you must try Emily Bronte's "Wuthering Heights."


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

This sounds like fun. I love these types of lists.

Books to read before you die:

1. Pre-1700 (4 out of 

1. Oroonoko, Aphra Behn
2. The Princess of Clèves, Comtesse de La Fayette
3. The Pilgrim's Progress, John Bunyan
4. Don Quixote, Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra
5. Gargantua and Pantagruel, Françoise Rabelais
6. The Thousand and One Nights, Anonymous (Richard Burton translation)
7. The Golden Ass, Lucius Apuleius
8. Aesop's Fables, Aesopus

2. The 1700's (3 out of 30)

1. The Monk, M.G. Lewis
2. The Mysteries of Udolpho, Ann Radcliffe
3. The Interesting Narrative, Olaudah Equiano
4. The Adventures of Caleb Williams, William Godwin
5. Cecilia, Fanny Burney 
6. Confessions, Jean-Jacques Rousseau
7. Evelina, Fanny Burney
8. The Sorrows of Young Werther, Johann Wolfgang von Goethe
9. Humphrey Clinker, Tobias George Smollett
10. The Man of Feeling, Henry Mackenzie
11. A Sentimental Journey, Laurence Sterne
12. Tristram Shandy, Laurence Sterne
13. The Vicar of Wakefield, Oliver Goldsmith
14. The Castle of Otranto, Horace Walpole
15. Émile; or, On Education, Jean-Jacques Rousseau
16. Rasselas, Samuel Johnson
17. Candide, Voltaire
18. Amelia, Henry Fielding
19. Peregrine Pickle, Tobias George Smollett
20. Fanny Hill, John Cleland
21. Tom Jones, Henry Fielding
22. Roderick Random, Tobias George Smollett
23. Clarissa, Samuel Richardson
24. Pamela, Samuel Richardson
25. Joseph Andrews, Henry Fielding
26. A Modest Proposal, Jonathan Swift
27. Gulliver's Travels, Jonathan Swift
28. Moll Flanders, Daniel Defoe
29. Robinson Crusoe, Daniel Defoe
30. A Tale of a Tub, Jonathan Swift

3. The 1800's (34 out of 120)

1. The Awakening, Kate Chopin
2. The Turn of the Screw, Henry James
3. The War of the Worlds, H.G. Wells
4. The Invisible Man, H.G. Wells
5. What Maisie Knew, Henry James
6. Dracula, Bram Stoker
7. Quo Vadis, Henryk Sienkiewicz
8. The Island of Dr. Moreau, H.G. Wells
9. The Time Machine, H.G. Wells
10. Effi Briest, Theodore Fontane
11. Jude the Obscure, Thomas Hardy
12. The Yellow Wallpaper, Charlotte Perkins Gilman
13. Born in Exile, George Gissing
14. Diary of a Nobody, George & Weedon Grossmith
15. The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
16. News from Nowhere, William Morris
17. New Grub Street, George Gissing
18. Tess of the D'Urbervilles, Thomas Hardy
19. The Picture of Dorian Gray, Oscar Wilde
20. The Kreutzer Sonata, Leo Tolstoy
21. Hunger, Knut Hamsun
22. The Master of Ballantrae, Robert Louis Stevenson
23. The Woodlanders, Thomas Hardy
24. She, H. Rider Haggard
25. The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde, Robert Louis Stevenson
26. The Mayor of Casterbridge, Thomas Hardy
27. Kidnapped, Robert Louis Stevenson
28. King Solomon's Mines, H. Rider Haggard
29. Germinal, Émile Zola
30. The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn, Mark Twain
31. Marius the Epicurean, Walter Pater
32. Against the Grain, Joris-Karl Huysmans
33. A Woman's Life, Guy de Maupassant
34. Treasure Island, Robert Louis Stevenson
35. The Portrait of a Lady, Henry James
36. Ben-Hur, Lew Wallace
37. Nana, Émile Zola
38. The Brothers Karamazov, Fyodor Dostoevsky
39. Return of the Native, Thomas Hardy
40. Anna Karenina, Leo Tolstoy
41. Virgin Soil, Ivan Turgenev
42. Daniel Deronda, George Eliot
43. The Hand of Ethelberta, Thomas Hardy
44. Far from the Madding Crowd, Thomas Hardy
45. Around the World in Eighty Days, Jules Verne
46. The Devils, Fyodor Dostoevsky
47. Erewhon, Samuel Butler
48. Middlemarch, George Eliot
49. Through the Looking Glass, and What Alice Found There, Lewis Carroll
50. He Knew He Was Right, Anthony Trollope
51. War and Peace, Leo Tolstoy
52. Phineas Finn, Anthony Trollope
53. The Idiot, Fyodor Dostoevsky
54. The Moonstone, Wilkie Collins
55. Little Women, Louisa May Alcott
56. Thérèse Raquin, Émile Zola
57. The Last Chronicle of Barset, Anthony Trollope
58. Journey to the Centre of the Earth, Jules Verne
59. Crime and Punishment, Fyodor Dostoevsky
60. Alice's Adventures in Wonderland, Lewis Carroll
61. Our Mutual Friend, Charles Dickens
62. Uncle Silas, Sheridan Le Fanu
63. Notes from the Underground, Fyodor Dostoevsky
64. The Water-Babies, Charles Kingsley
65. Les Misérables, Victor Hugo
66. Silas Marner, George Eliot
67. Great Expectations, Charles Dickens
68. On the Eve, Ivan Turgenev
69. Castle Richmond, Anthony Trollope
70. The Mill on the Floss, George Eliot
71. The Woman in White, Wilkie Collins
72. The Marble Faun, Nathaniel Hawthorne
73. A Tale of Two Cities, Charles Dickens
74. Adam Bede, George Eliot
75. Madame Bovary, Gustave Flaubert
76. North and South, Elizabeth Gaskell
77. Hard Times, Charles Dickens
78. Walden, Henry David Thoreau
79. Bleak House, Charles Dickens
80. Villette, Charlotte Brontë
81. Cranford, Elizabeth Gaskell
82. Uncle Tom's Cabin; or, Life Among the Lonely, Harriet Beecher Stowe
83. The Blithedale Romance, Nathaniel Hawthorne
84. The House of the Seven Gables, Nathaniel Hawthorne
85. Moby-Dick, Herman Melville
86. The Scarlet Letter, Nathaniel Hawthorne
87. David Copperfield, Charles Dickens
88. Mary Barton, Elizabeth Gaskell
89. The Tenant of Wildfell Hall, Anne Brontë
90. Wuthering Heights, Emily Brontë
91. Agnes Grey, Anne Brontë
92. Jane Eyre, Charlotte Brontë
93. Vanity Fair, William Makepeace Thackeray
94. The Count of Monte-Cristo, Alexandre Dumas
95. The Three Musketeers, Alexandre Dumas
96. The Purloined Letter, Edgar Allan Poe
97. Martin Chuzzlewit, Charles Dickens
98. The Pit and the Pendulum, Edgar Allan Poe
99. Lost Illusions, Honoré de Balzac
100. A Christmas Carol, Charles Dickens
101. Dead Souls, Nikolay Gogol
102. The Fall of the House of Usher, Edgar Allan Poe
103. The Life and Adventures of Nicholas Nickleby, Charles Dickens
104. Oliver Twist, Charles Dickens
105. Le Père Goriot, Honoré de Balzac
106. Eugénie Grandet, Honoré de Balzac
107. Last of the Mohicans, James Fenimore Cooper
108. The Private Memoirs and Confessions of a Justified Sinner, James Hogg
109. The Monastery, Sir Walter Scott
110. Ivanhoe, Sir Walter Scott
111. Frankenstein, Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley
112. Northanger Abbey, Jane Austen
113. Persuasion, Jane Austen
114. Rob Roy, Sir Walter Scott
115. Emma, Jane Austen
116. Mansfield Park, Jane Austen
117. Pride and Prejudice, Jane Austen
118. The Absentee, Maria Edgeworth
119. Sense and Sensibility, Jane Austen
120. Castle Rackrent, Maria Edgeworth

4. The 1900's (2 out of 76)

1. Nineteen Eighty-Four, George Orwell
2. Animal Farm, George Orwell
3. Coming Up for Air, George Orwell
4. The Years, Virginia Woolf
5. Gone With the Wind, Margaret Mitchell
6. Keep the Aspidistra Flying, George Orwell
7. At the Mountains of Madness, H.P. Lovecraft
8. Burmese Days, George Orwell
9. Tender is the Night, F. Scott Fitzgerald
10. The Waves, Virginia Woolf
11. Her Privates We, Frederic Manning
12. Look Homeward, Angel, Thomas Wolfe
13. Orlando, Virginia Woolf
14. Lady Chatterley's Lover, D.H. Lawrence
15. Remembrance of Things Past, Marcel Proust
16. To The Lighthouse, Virginia Woolf
17. The Plumed Serpent, D.H. Lawrence
18. Mrs. Dalloway, Virginia Woolf
19. The Great Gatsby, F. Scott Fitzgerald
20. The Trial, Franz Kafka
21. The Professor's House, Willa Cather
22. The Garden Party, Katherine Mansfield
23. The Enormous Room, E.E. Cummings
24. Jacob's Room, Virginia Woolf
25. Siddhartha, Herman Hesse
26. The Glimpses of the Moon, Edith Wharton
27. Life and Death of Harriett Frean, May Sinclair
28. Aaron's Rod, D.H. Lawrence
29. Babbitt, Sinclair Lewis
30. Ulysses, James Joyce
31. The Fox, D.H. Lawrence
32. Crome Yellow, Aldous Huxley
33. The Age of Innocence, Edith Wharton
34. Main Street, Sinclair Lewis
35. Women in Love, D.H. Lawrence
36. Night and Day, Virginia Woolf
37. The Shadow Line, Joseph Conrad
38. Summer, Edith Wharton
39. Bunner Sisters, Edith Wharton
40. A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man, James Joyce
41. Under Fire, Henri Barbusse
42. Rashomon, Akutagawa Ryunosuke
43. The Good Soldier, Ford Madox Ford
44. The Voyage Out, Virginia Woolf
45. Of Human Bondage, William Somerset Maugham
46. The Rainbow, D.H. Lawrence
47. The Thirty-Nine Steps, John Buchan
48. Tarzan of the Apes, Edgar Rice Burroughs
49. The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists, Robert Tressell
50. Sons and Lovers, D.H. Lawrence
51. Ethan Frome, Edith Wharton
52. Howards End, E.M. Forster
53. Three Lives, Gertrude Stein
54. Martin Eden, Jack London
55. Tono-Bungay, H.G. Wells
56. The Inferno, Henri Barbusse
57. A Room With a View, E.M. Forster
58. The Iron Heel, Jack London
59. The Old Wives' Tale, Arnold Bennett
60. The House on the Borderland, William Hope Hodgson
61. Mother, Maxim Gorky
62. The Secret Agent, Joseph Conrad
63. The Jungle, Upton Sinclair
64. The Forsyte Sage, John Galsworthy
65. The House of Mirth, Edith Wharton
66. Where Angels Fear to Tread, E.M. Forster
67. Nostromo, Joseph Conrad
68. The Golden Bowl, Henry James
69. The Ambassadors, Henry James
70. The Riddle of the Sands, Erskine Childers
71. The Wings of the Dove, Henry James
72. Heart of Darkness, Joseph Conrad
73. The Hound of the Baskervilles, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
74. Kim, Rudyard Kipling
75. Sister Carrie, Theodore Dreiser
76. Lord Jim, Joseph Conrad


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

You guys have read so much! Looks like I have read mostly Norwegian classics. hmm.


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

Has anyone compared how many books they read on the first list posted here (with only
about 234 books that are in the public domain) and the original 1001 books?

I have read 29% of the 234 books (mostly because of school assignments) but only 12% 
of the original 1001 books listed here -
http://www.listology.com/list/1001-books-you-must-read-you-die  . I haven't
read a single book in the 2000s list. I better go look some of them up to add to the TBR list.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

chipotle said:


> Has anyone compared how many books they read on the first list posted here (with only
> about 234 books that are in the public domain) and the original 1001 books?


I was 29% on the first list. 15% on the full list of 1001 titles. I was surprised how light I was on the 2000s, not surprised at all about my pre-1900's results.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm hoping to finally read some Dostoevski titles....May be right before I die


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jeg kan nå krysse av Jane Eyre! Nydelig bok!!!!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow, that is quite the list. A lot of them I am ashamed to admit I have never even heard of but quite a few from the 1800's I have actually read.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

kevindorsey said:


> I'm hoping to finally read some Dostoevski titles....May be right before I die


Keep it on the right side, you won't regret it!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Finished Gogol's Dead Souls. Another cross off. It was a good book, but a little heavy sometimes. I feel like I didn't quite "get" the debts of it. Hooking some places and deep and a bit heavy other times.

My next book, Gone with the Wind from the reading game, is also on the list! Hurray!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Well, I'm sure I won't read most of those, but I do want to read some classics - The Great Gatsby, To Kill a Mockingbird, Catcher in the Rye, etc. And I want to re-read some I'd read in school - Animal Farm, Fail Safe, etc.

But today I'm starting Fantasy in Death by JD Robb.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Finished Gone With the Wind  One more to cross off, and a great one too! Recommended!!!!


----------



## Paegan (Jul 20, 2009)

I wouldn't do very well with the MODERN LIBRARY TOP 100...the only author I despise worse than Faulkner is Hemmingway.  Believe me I've tried.  Hemingway is such a misogynist and Faulkner is just to to depressing.


----------

